# NOTTINGHAM | Projects & Construction



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Nottingham, England.

City Population - 270,000
Metro Population - 670,000

Nottingham is in the heart of the East Midlands and famous for Robin Hood, Nottingham Forest, Notts County and other sporting heritage.

The Projects:

There have been a few that have been missed out but if you want to see them check out the East Midlands Forum in the UK section to find them.

Click here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=985

Thanks to Danz013 for providing all the info and images kay:










*Check out NewNottingham - For the latest Nottingham news*​
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lower Parliament Street

*Status:* Awaiting Planning Application
*Regen Zone:* Eastside
*Developer:* Chek Whyte Industries
*Architects:* Ian Simpson
*Cost:* £150m
*Size* 365,740 ft²
*Height:* 50/21 Floors
*Use:* Office (123,000 ft²), Residential (258 rooms), Hotel (244 rooms), Car Parking (140 spaces), Retail.

*Links:*
Official Website
Visuals Hosted At New Nottingham

*Notes:*


*Current Status:*
This has not yet been formally proposed.






































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eastside City

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Eastside
*Developer:* Eastside and City
*Architects:* Hopkins Architects
*Cost:* £900m+
*Size* 269,391 m²
*Use:* Office (130,954 m²), Residential (122,549 m²), Retail (11,777 m²), Leisure (4,081 m²).

*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page
Hopkins Architects
BWB Consultants
Planning Application

*Notes:*
The former Boots HQ is set to become one of the largest regeneration projects in the country.
The Eastside City Development site is a 42 Acre site with almost 3 million sq ft (270,000 sq m)
of high-quality, and innovative mixed use space. The site will become Nottingham’s Business 
Quarters with 1.5 million sqft of new office space. There will also be 1.5m sqft of stylish new 
homes, shops, bars, restaurants, car parking and leisure facilities. The total development is 
valued at £900m. The project will have an extremely big impact on the economy of Nottingham.

All buildings (apart from the listed warehouse buildings) have been demolished in preparation 
for construction. Construction was expected to start in 2005 however because of the delays 
construction is not expect to start until towards the end of this year

Rising architect Thomas Heatherwick has unveiled his landscape plans for the water feature 
within the eastside. This area will be one of the most impressive public spaces in the country. 
The regeneration plans also include a number of other public areas. 

This will be the first phase of the plans for Eastside and City. Future plans include the 
redevelopment of Sneinton market and also the bus stations and other buildings across 
from the National Ice Arena.

*Current Status:*
Demolition has taken place to prepare the site for the first phases. The plans have been approved 
in principle however the City Council and Developers are currently negotiating a section 106 
agreement. Negotiations have been taking place for a year now however the council has informed 
us that an agreement is imminent. We could see work on the first phase of the project begin at 
this end of this year or early 2008.



















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ISIS Trent Basin
_River Trent Waterside Regeneration_

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Waterside
*Developer:* ISIS
*Architects:* Benoy Architects
*Cost:* £400+
*Size* ?
*Use:* 2,200 Homes, Office (1,905m²), Retail (3,709m²), Community Space (927m²) including moorings.

*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page
ISIS Website
Benoy Architects

*Notes:*
Nottingham Trent Basin regeneration project is a new landmark waterfront district of housing, 
restaurants, bars, shops and offices. The aim is to create an attractive new mixed-use district 
that is unique, sustainable, fully integrated and fully accessible to the public.

The regeneration plans include:-

• opening up views to the river which are currently obscured by industrial premises
• around 2,000 new homes including family homes, townhouse terraces, studios and apartments
• vibrant and distinctive public areas including new public squares
• a waterfront walk connecting to existing walks and waterfronts
• waterside bars, restaurants, retail outlets and small ‘start up’ offices

The ISIS development site will without a doubt become one of the most magnificent places in 
the city. ISIS are still in close contact with the council working out the final layout for there 
masterplan. Both Nottingham City Council and ISIS have spoke of the need for the site to be 
an architectural statement. ISIS have even raised the possibility of the final designs for the 
buildings to go to a design competition.

*Current Status*
ISIS have formally submitted an application to the city council. The city council has been
considering the application for the masterplan for a while now. The council have shown their
support to the scheme and we should here something from the council in the near future.
































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Broadmarsh Shopping Centre

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Westfield
*Architects:* ?
*Cost:*: 700m
*Size*: 136,000m² + Bus Station
*Use:*: Retail (136,000m²)


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Westfield
New Nottingham Page
Planning Application

*Notes:*
Westfield plan to triple the size of the existing Broadmarsh centre. The development will come 
in a street like form and will be pure retail. It will contain 2 new department stores, a number 
other large anchors, a supermarket, a new food court, rooftop parking, a number of open spaces, 
and arcades. The aim is to open up spaces around the existing centre by demolishing the two 
multi-storey car parks and removing the 'wall' that visitors see as soon as they turn out of
Nottingham's train station. This is designed to draw people in to the city centre and open up views 
of the area.

The plan was first submitted in 2001. After brief consultation retailers told Westfield mezzanine 
floor were required. This resulted in Westfield revising the 120,000m² application to 136,000m².
and increasing the height of buildings by 9m. Upon completion Broadmarsh will be the largest 
city centre shopping mall outside of London.


*Current Status:*
Nottingham City Council accepted the planning application in April 2007. Westfield have just signed 
Debenhams and M&S as anchors.. No construction/demolition has taken place as of yet.
Construction is not likely to start until Autumn 2007. The first phase will see the construction of 
the new bus station.

Fenwick have been rumoured to be one of the two anchors for the centre.



































-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nottingham Train Station

*Status:* Proposed (Consultations)
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Nottingham City Council/Network Rail
*Architects:* BDP
*Cost:* £150m
*Use:* New Concourse, Major Improvements, Additional Platforms Retail, Residential, Office and Hotel


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Planning Application
NET Website


*Notes:*
Nottingham Station has not changed much since it was originally built in the early 1900's. The plan is
to introduce a new concourse, pedestrianise the inside of the station, new retail, new seating areas,
refurbished platforms, a 900 space car park, a hotel, and office and residential developments on the 
site of the station.

The plans will dramatically improve first impressions of Nottingham. They are much needed to deal
with Nottingham's increasing capacity. The NET Tramline will be extended over the station with a new
interchanging concourse built right over the station.


*Current Status:*
Network Rail formally submitted the application in April 2006. The Train Industry was unhappy with 
the position of the muli-story car park over the space reserved for an additional platform, because 
of this a number of design changes are needed. East Midlands Development Agency and Nottingham
Regeneration LTD have pledged £1.5 to boost the scheme. New designs are expected in November.




































-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trinity Square

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* City Core
*Developer:* Helical Bar PLC
*Architects:* Haskoll Architects
*Cost:*: £100m
*Use:*: Retail (17,650m²), Student Accommodation (700 units), 460 Space Car Park


*Links:*
SSC Page
New Nottingham Page
Official Website

*Notes:*
This outstanding development, designed by internationally renowned Haskoll architects, 
extends and complements the prime pitches of the Victoria Centre and the nearby Clumber
Street. The redevelopment project allows large retail floor plates to be created, which are 
rare to find in such prominent city centre locations. The success of this strategy is 
evidenced by the pre-lettings already achieved to Borders, TK Maxx and Dixons, who will 
be opening some of their largest city centre stores in the UK at Trinity Square. The 
remaining units offer sizes ranging from 3,000 sq ft to 25,000 sq ft.

The completed development will boast some of the finest retail stores in Nottingham, together 
with exciting restaurants overlooking the newly created Trinity Square piazza, consolidating 
what is now the main leisure location in the city centre. As a result of this, Trinity Square will 
see retail and leisure activity throughout the day extending well into the evenings, allowing 
retailers maximum trading hours.


*Current Status:*
Trinty Square is currently in construction. Please see the SSC Thread for updates. Construction
is expected to complete autumn this year.




























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Pod

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* City Core
*Developer:* Bildurn Properties
*Architects:* Benson & Forsyth
*Cost:*: £25m
*Use:*: Hotel (142 Rooms), Retail (100,000 ft²), Skybar


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page


*Notes:*
The Pod is Nottingham's newest exciting commercial development. The £25m development is 
on the edge of the Lace Market area of the city. The Pod's 100,000 sq ft will house three levels 
of large retail units aimed at the fashion sector and larger space users. In addition there will be 
several floors of hotel and leisure uses.

The development project also contains a “skybar” on the roof of the development. This will only 
be the second of its kind in Nottingham. The Pod is close to Nottingham's growing fashion district 
with Bridlesmith Gate and The Edge close by. The site is also right next to a tram stop for Nottingham
NET.

Local developers Bildurn Properties are behind The Pod and brought in award winning architects Benson 
& Forsythe who won a £150,000 design competition to get the opportunity to create this scheme.


*Current Status:*
The Pod is well into its construction and should be finished very soon. The IBIS Hotel is expected to 
open this month!



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CCAN

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* City Core
*Developer:* Nottingham City Council/Arts Council
*Architects:* Caruso St John
*Cost:*: £14m
*Use:*: Arts Exhibition


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page

*Notes:*
CCAN will be an interdisciplinary arts space and regional gallery of international standing. 
It will provide a focus for, and access to, the creation and experience of contemporary 
visual and live arts in the city, the region and beyond. The Centre will provide:

· An iconic, landmark home for the contemporary arts in Nottingham
· The space to attract exciting work to the city from both the UK & overseas
· A national platform for local artists
· One of only two non-London galleries which is able to house such large scale exhibitions as the British Art Show

The development site has been empty for a decades. The site was formally the entrance 
to a train tunnel. The architects for the development scheme are Caruso St. John. Main 
construction work is expected to finish in Spring 2008 with an Autumn opening.


*Current Status:*
CCAN is currently in construction and should be complete summer 2008.











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Castle College

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Castle College
*Architects:* Hopkins Architects
*Cost:*: £30m
*Use:*: Educational, Office, Residential, Retail.


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Castle College Website


*Notes:*
The castle college site has always been in desperate need of regeneration. Castle college recently 
announced plans for a £35m redevelopment below the castle rock.

The development site will consist of 4 buildings. One of these buildings will become Castle Colleges 
Flagship campus. As well as its educational use the new campus will incorporate shops, offices, 
flats and car parking and will also allow more public space in the area facing the Castle Rock.

The design aims to takes into account nearby historic buildings including Nottingham Castle. Clegg 
Construction we’re assigned the task of designing and overseeing the construction of the development


*Current Status:*
Nottingham City Council have approved the scheme subject to accepting a final elevation of one of the elevations. Work is expected to begin at the end of the academic year.





























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sovereigns House

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Peel Holdings
*Architects:* Broadway Maylan
*Cost:*: ?
*Use:*: Office, Residential, Retail.


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Planning Application

*Notes:*
Sovereigns House is a controversial plan to redevelop a large site in the southside of Nottingham
city centre. The plans include 256 residential units, office space and retail/bar uses. The plans will
dramatically improve initial views on approach to the city centre by train.

The tallest part of the scheme incorporates a 12 floor tower. The plans have been submitted three
times due to their lack of imagination.

*Current Status:*
The plans have been formally accepted by the city council and area expected to begin construction
within the next few months.



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Southreef

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Southreef Properties
*Architects:* Levitate
*Cost:*: £45m
*Use:*: Residential (240 homes), Offices & Retail (55,000sq ft).


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Official Website

*Notes:*
The development will see the creation of 240 apartments and business and leisure spaces along 
south bank of the canal. The Canal Street site runs from the Job Centre to Enviroenergy's 
heat station on London Road and is contained within the Nottingham City Council's designated 
38 hectare Southside development area. Southreef aim to do something special by creating a 
world class management system for the apartments.

100 "affordable" homes have been sold to spirita and will be made available through the homebuy
shares ownership scheme.

The tallest part of the scheme will be a 12 story tower.

*Current Status:*
Southreef is currently in construction. Foundations have just begun to be laid. See the SSC thread
for more information.





































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meadows Gateway

*Status:* Proposed
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Lace Market Properties
*Architects:* MAKE Architects
*Cost:*: £100m
*Use:*: Residential (240 homes), Offices & Retail (55,000sq ft).


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Make Architects
Lace Market Properties


*Notes:*
Situated on a triangular 14,000m2 site south of Nottingham train station, This 50,000m2 
mixed use development incorporates a mix of retail, commercial and residential uses, 
student accommodation and a community centre. Three blocks of accommodation are 
arranged to extend adjoining streets across the site and link the Meadows housing estate 
with the city centre, while the massing rises and falls to reflect the relative profile of 
adjacent buildings. The blocks create pockets of public space within the site, each with 
a distinct character relating to the uses that surround and overlook it. They also define 
a series of view corridors that frame urban vistas and landmarks in order assist 
navigability and enhance sense of place. The building facades feature a system of 
interlocking panels that form a subtly repetitive pattern: the resulting tapestry effect 
references the city’s weaving heritage while introducing a rich and contextually relevant 
palette of colour and texture to the cityscape. The cladding of each elevation also varies 
in colour and pattern to respond to the particular qualities of the buildings it faces.

*Current Status:*
Lace Market Properties informed New Nottingham that the development will be going
into planning in the next few week. We will probably see a full application towards
the end of the year/early next year.
























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lace Market Square

*Status:* Near Completion
*Regen Zone:* Lace Market
*Developer:* Bildurn Properties
*Architects:* Wolfgang and Heron
*Cost:*: £10m
*Use:*: Residential (46 apartments), Offices & Retail (55,000sq ft).


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Official Website
Bildurn Properties

*Notes:*
The £10m Lace Market Square development is at the centre of the Conservation Area 
and is bounded by Warser Gate, St Mary's Gate and St Mary's Place and adjacent to 
the new No.1 Fletcher Gate development. The principal building at the northern end 
of the site will offer 640 sq m at ground floor level of retail space. There will also 
be five upper floors containing 46 luxury apartments of one and two bedrooms and 
these will be specifically targeted at the owner-occupier market. The second building 
will comprise a two storey glazed "pavilion" of approximately 432 sq m and which 
it is expected will be occupied as a high quality restaurant. Providing an active ground 
floor frontage to the new public square has been imperative to Bildurn and the City
Council.

*Current Status:*
London based Rocket Restaurant will open up in the ground floor restaurant. Tennants
are moving into the apartments.

The square was due to open on 5th September however there have been delays with the 
finishing of the landscaped piazzza










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


University of Nottingham - Innovation Park (Jubilee Campus)

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* University Campus
*Developer:* University of Nottingham
*Architects:* MAKE Architects
*Cost:*: £129m
*Use:*: University Spin of Companies, Education


*Links:*
SSC Page
New Nottingham Page
Official Website


*Notes:*
Make's masterplan for the University of Nottingham Jubilee Campus will extend and enhance existing 
facilities to offer students and staff the optimum environment for research, study and leisure. 

The masterplan creates a new lateral route through the campus in the form of a generous landscaped 
pedestrian boulevard that links two bodies of water at opposite sides of the site, drawing the theme of 
nature through the area and providing a focus for leisure activities. International House and the Amenities 
Building house faculties and teaching rooms and catering and fitness facilities respectively, and are sited 
in the western academic zone of the campus. 

These structures rise from the ground plane like natural landforms, an effect heightened by their cladding 
system which consists of terracotta tiles arranged in bands like geological strata. A third structure, the 
rounded, metallic shingle-clad Gateway building, houses a range of facilities for new businesses, and 
straddles the main campus road to link the two halves of the site.

*Current Status:*
The Project is currently in construction. Triumph road will be closed until the end of the year to allow the
suspension of the building over the road.





































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nottingham Science Park

*Status:* In Construction
*Developer:* Blueprint
*Architects:* Egret West
*Cost:*: £50m
*Use:*: Science Based Labs/Office Space


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Official Website

*Notes:*
Nottingham was designated a science city in 2005. Science will play a big part in Nottingham future
economy. The purpose built science park designed by Studio Egret West, will be one of the country’s
first environmentally sustainable business parks. The buildings will have brown roofs to attract wildlife 
and the site’s green spaces will be open to the public.

The Science park is one of many sites in Nottingham dedicated to Science Based industries. Net Line
2 will pass the site.

The site is also the home of the Toyota/Castle College Technology Centre.

*Current Status:*
Work is underway on the first phase. The first building on site is expected to be complete 
and ready foruse by summer 2008.



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sherwood Forest Visitors Centre

*Status:* Proposed 
*Developer:* Nottinghamshire Councils
*Architects:* MAKE Architects
*Cost:*: £50m
*Use:*: Leisure


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website

*Notes:*
This competition-winning scheme for a new visitor centre Sherwood Forest visitor centre 
houses a dynamic visitor centre within an iconic structure that creates a gateway to the 
greater Forest. Inspired by the majestic and mythic trees of this ancient forest, the structure 
features a system of aerial walkways that offer a fascinating new perspective on the forest. 
At the top, a spectacular viewing platform and restaurant located one meter above the 
woodland canopy provide the ultimate tree house experience. The structure emerges from 
the existing wood and heathland at the edge of Edwinstowe and is accessed by a timber 
bridge that spans Swinecote Road, leading up into the Tree and to the woodland beyond. It 
achieves a zero carbon footprint by using materials selected to minimise embodied energy 
and produces its own energy with small scale wind power generation, rain water collection
and reed bed waste recycling systems.

*Current Status:*
The project is park of a living landmarks bid which will only go ahead is it receives funding.

















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Barton Quarter Masterplan - Chilwell

*Status:* Proposed (Consultation)
*Regen Zone:* Notts City - Chilwell
*Developer:* Barton Buses
*Architects:* Maber Associates
*Cost:* £?
*Use:* Offices (11,000m²), New Homes (107), Retail (1,700 sq. m), Other Facillities

*Links:*
Official Website
David Lock Architects
Flythrough

The proposals will see bus old HQ site redeveloped for new homes, businesses, 
shops, studios and restaurants and cafes/bars. We also propose a crèche and/or 
health and fitness club.

We propose around 107 new homes, with apartments and town houses, with around 
11,000sq. m of offices, and around 1,700sq. m of other commercial space. Our 
proposals could create around 700 jobs.

The project will take about 5 years, and we hope to begin as soon as planning 
permission is granted.

*Current Status:*
A planning application has been submitted to Broxtowe Borough Council and the
plans are now in consultation with the public.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chettles Yard/Radford Goods Yard

*Status:* Approved (Outline Planning Consent Only)
*Regen Zone:* Radford
*Developer:* Opal Property Ground/West Que Park Holdings
*Architects:* Lewis & Hickey Ltd
*Cost:* ?
*Use:* Residential, Student Accommodation, Office Space, Industrial, Retail


*Links:*
Planning Application: 07/02056/PRES4 / 03/02432/POUT
Opal Property Website
Lewis & Hickley


*Notes:*
You may have noticed that there is a lot of activity on Illkeston Road near the Jubilee
Campus. Well, I found out a while ago it was student accomodations but I didn't bother
mentioning it because the developer usually creates boring bland student accommodation
developments. Outline consent was granted earlier this month however a new reserved
matter application with the final details has been submitted today.... and I must say.. for
a project on the edge of radford, away from the city centre this is pretty exciting. Its a 
mixed use development. JE Chettle Ltd and Magnet who are currently on the site (industrial 
units) will not be relocating. Instead, their warehouses will be redeveloped.

There will be:

6 Shops with a total area of 12,900 sq ft
A new 5,000 sq ft magnet showroom
Student accommodation with 905 beds


*Current Status:*
Outline planning consent has been granted. The final application has just been put through.

A new through road is currently built on side and the land older buildings have are being cleared.

This is the site:




























----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Trent Bridge Cricket Ground

*Status:* Under Construction
*Regen Zone:* West Bridgeford
*Developer:* Nottinghamshire Cricket Ground
*Architects:* Maber Associates
*Cost:* £8.2m
*Capacity* Bring total up to 17,000.

The development cost £8.2m. The new stand will increase the capacity to 17,000 
and with the installation of six permanent floodlights, the scheme will provide high 
calibre facilities for players and spectators, along with a new office block for 
match day officials and administration.

There will also be a new electronic scoreboard on the office block that will act as 
a replay screen during major matches.

The project is scheduled to be completed in time for next season's major matches 
at Trent Bridge, with the new stand open for the npower Test with New Zealand, 
starting on June 5, while the floodlights will be in use for the first time for the 
second NatWest Series One-day International against South Africa on August 26.



















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lighthouse*
Status (Approved)
Developer: Lace Market Properties
Architects: Lace Market properties
Cost: ?
Use: Residential, Retail

SSC Page

Designed by Lace Market Properties Architectural Department, the Lighthouse will contain 207 apartments 
and 33,000 sq ft of ground floor commercial space. The consent further strengthens Lace Market Properties 
credentials as a major regeneration specialist and secures another high quality development in the Eastside 
Regeneration Zone.

This development brings with it many innovative design features, of which is the residents Roof Top Running 
Track which will give unique panoramic views across the City of Nottingham.

The development will site directly beside the Litmus Building.



















*Picture Works
*Status: Approved
Cost: ?
Developer: Lace Market Properties
Architects: Lace Market Properties
Use: Residential

Pictures works will be an Architectrual statement on the Southside of the City.

SSC Page












*Summer Ley House (Approved)
*Status: Approved
Cost: ?
Developer: Lace Market Properties
Architects: Lace Market Properties
Use: Residential

















SSC Page


*The Rotunda, NG2
*Cost: £?
Architects: Egret West
Developer: NG2 (Miller Birch)
Use: Grade A Office HQ












*River Crescent
*Status: In Construction
Developer: Trent Park Developments
Architects: Clegg Construction
Cost: £30m
Use: Residential

SSC Page












*River Crescent Phase 2*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: Trent Park Developments
Architects: ?
Cost: ?
Use: Residential

SSC Page













*Nottingham Forest Stadium*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: Wilson Bowden Developments
Architects: Wilson Bowden Developments
Cost:
Use: Sports
Capacity: 45,000 - 50,000

SSC Page












*Trent Bridge Tower*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: ?
Architects: Signet Planning
Use: Mixed
Cost: ?












*Brigeford Road*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: Bournstone?
Architects: Maber
Use: Mixed
Cost: ?












*Maiden Lane
*Status: Approved
Developer:?
Architects: ?
Use: Residential
Cost: ?



















*Top of Canning Circus
*Status: Planning Application Received
Developer: Britain & Europe Developments
Architects: Signet Planning
Cost: ?
Use: Student Accommodation

SSC Page












*Carrington Street
*Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: ?
Architects: Maber
Use: Restaurants, Bars
Cost: ?












*London Road
*Status: Application Recieved
Developer: Goodwin Developments
Architects: ?
Use: Grade A Office Space
Cost: ?












*NET Extension
*Nottingham City Council
Cost: £400m

SSC Page

























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Discussion Threads
*

*Must See Threads*
Full Summary of Nottingham Projects
Nottingham Urban Photo Gallery and Discussion of Events in Nottingham
Nottingham Skyline Photos
Nottingham Completed Projects


*Inner City Centre*

Trinity Square - £100m retail development
CCAN - New arts centre for Nottingham
The Pod - An award winning development in Nottingham
Broadmarsh Shopping Centre - Westfield - A Massive £400m+ 130,000m2 + of pure retail!
Lace Market Square - 3 Beautiful restaurants, a landscaped Piazza, and luxury apartments.
115-120 Talbot Street - Student Accommodation
Nottingham Trent University - Arkwright and Newton Buildings


*Eastside*

Eastside City - The Big One - A masterplan for 3m sq ft for the new business quarter of Nottingham
Litmus & Lighthouse - 2 Colourful apartment buildings in the eastside of the city
Chek Whytes 40 Floor Vision - Coming soon to a Nottingham near you!
No1. Brook Street - Lace Market Properties - We do not like



*Southside*

Southreef - Canal Apartments
PictureWorks & Summer Leys House - 2 Apartment buildings from Lace Market Properties
Sovereigns House - Horrid Apartments outside our station.
Castle College - Colourful Glass redevelopment of one of Nottinghams worst buildings.
Nottingham Train Station - Masterplanning
Waterfront Plaza
Victoria Embankment Ozone Project
Meadows Gateway - Lace Market Properties


*Nottingham Waterside*

ISIS Waterside Phase 1 - Over £400m - thousands of homes going up in the first phase.
River Crescent - Sustainable Luxury Apartments along the river trent - Phase 1 & 2



*Outside the City Centre*

Jubilee Campus & Science Park - This also includes the BioCity which is in the City Centre (sorry)
Nottingham Forest To Clifton
Development of Boots Land
East Midands Airport & Parkway Station
Toyota and Castle College Technology Centre
Sherwood Forest Living Landmarks Bid


*Architectrual & Local Discussions*

Nottingham Local Plan
Retail In Nottingham
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513123"]Your Favourie...
[/URL]Nottingham Crane Count
£400m Expanstion of Nottinghams Tram Network - Working Parking Levy - Future Networks
Nottingham Worst Buildings
Old Nottingham Thread
New Nottingham Website Progress


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

*Old Market Square*
_£10m Redevelopment_

The Old Market Square is the heart of our city, one of our most vibrant areas. The regeneration of Old Market Square is probably one of the biggest and most important developments in the city centre.

According to a number of websites old market square is the largest public square in the country. Old Market Square is arguably the most vibrant and amazing square in the UK. Trafalgar Square is the only square in the country I can think of that is as Vibrant as OMS. Something we should be extremely proud of.

You can take 100 pictures in the square showing something different, for that reason I've decided to start a thread for images of the square and also events going off in the square.

I'll start it off with the pics I put in the UK Public Square thread.

---------------------------------------------------

OMS Webcam










---------------------------------------------------

just look how vibrant it is...




























Heres its water features...




























Heres our good old guardian lions...










Some shots I took at 12am...



















Heres some other pics i found...


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

The Pod is now complete and this is how it looks.

















[/


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

It appears that there is nobody interested in this thread 

I'll try and add some more pictures/projects tomorrow.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Very interesting and impressive projects for a city of 670k population, thank you for posting the projects.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Stefan88 said:


> It appears that there is nobody interested in this thread
> 
> I'll try and add some more pictures/projects tomorrow.


Sorry it's just hard to get excited about a few lowrise developments when threads either side of this one include Kuala Lumpur and New York. lol. You'd be better off putting the tallest project on it's own in the World Highrise forums, if you haven't already done so


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

^^ Yes I know. I put the tower in the highrise section a couple of months ago.


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Recently proposed office development.


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

There is currently a 60m ferris wheel in the market square. Here are some pictures.




























The View.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice projects for Nottingham.


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Another proposal. 
Nottingham has a historic skyline which means that tall buildings cannot block views of buildings of a historical importance. 
This would have been taller but St Mary's Church sits close to it so it has to a smaller height to the views of the church aren't restricted.

*Southreef Phase 2*

*Status*: Proposed
*Regen Zone*: Southside
*Developer*: Southreef Properties
*Architects*: Levitate
*Cost*: £?
*Use*: 81,000 sq ft Offices

Links:
Planning Application
SSC Thread Southreef

Notes:
Southreef Phase 2 lies immediately to the east of the original Southreef development (currently under construction). If approved, completion is expected in 2011. 

Current Status: A full planning application was submitted in early Feb 08


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

latest Nottingham news[/SIZE][/I][/B][/CENTER]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lower Parliament Street

*Status:* Awaiting Planning Application
*Regen Zone:* Eastside
*Developer:* Chek Whyte Industries
*Architects:* Ian Simpson
*Cost:* £150m
*Size* 365,740 ft²
*Height:* 50/21 Floors
*Use:* Office (123,000 ft²), Residential (258 rooms), Hotel (244 rooms), Car Parking (140 spaces), Retail.

*Links:*
Official Website
Visuals Hosted At New Nottingham

*Notes:*


*Current Status:*
This has not yet been formally proposed.






































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eastside City

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Eastside
*Developer:* Eastside and City
*Architects:* Hopkins Architects
*Cost:* £900m+
*Size* 269,391 m²
*Use:* Office (130,954 m²), Residential (122,549 m²), Retail (11,777 m²), Leisure (4,081 m²).

*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page
Hopkins Architects
BWB Consultants
Planning Application

*Notes:*
The former Boots HQ is set to become one of the largest regeneration projects in the country.
The Eastside City Development site is a 42 Acre site with almost 3 million sq ft (270,000 sq m)
of high-quality, and innovative mixed use space. The site will become Nottingham’s Business 
Quarters with 1.5 million sqft of new office space. There will also be 1.5m sqft of stylish new 
homes, shops, bars, restaurants, car parking and leisure facilities. The total development is 
valued at £900m. The project will have an extremely big impact on the economy of Nottingham.

All buildings (apart from the listed warehouse buildings) have been demolished in preparation 
for construction. Construction was expected to start in 2005 however because of the delays 
construction is not expect to start until towards the end of this year

Rising architect Thomas Heatherwick has unveiled his landscape plans for the water feature 
within the eastside. This area will be one of the most impressive public spaces in the country. 
The regeneration plans also include a number of other public areas. 

This will be the first phase of the plans for Eastside and City. Future plans include the 
redevelopment of Sneinton market and also the bus stations and other buildings across 
from the National Ice Arena.

*Current Status:*
Demolition has taken place to prepare the site for the first phases. The plans have been approved 
in principle however the City Council and Developers are currently negotiating a section 106 
agreement. Negotiations have been taking place for a year now however the council has informed 
us that an agreement is imminent. We could see work on the first phase of the project begin at 
this end of this year or early 2008.



















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ISIS Trent Basin
_River Trent Waterside Regeneration_

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Waterside
*Developer:* ISIS
*Architects:* Benoy Architects
*Cost:* £400+
*Size* ?
*Use:* 2,200 Homes, Office (1,905m²), Retail (3,709m²), Community Space (927m²) including moorings.

*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page
ISIS Website
Benoy Architects

*Notes:*
Nottingham Trent Basin regeneration project is a new landmark waterfront district of housing, 
restaurants, bars, shops and offices. The aim is to create an attractive new mixed-use district 
that is unique, sustainable, fully integrated and fully accessible to the public.

The regeneration plans include:-

• opening up views to the river which are currently obscured by industrial premises
• around 2,000 new homes including family homes, townhouse terraces, studios and apartments
• vibrant and distinctive public areas including new public squares
• a waterfront walk connecting to existing walks and waterfronts
• waterside bars, restaurants, retail outlets and small ‘start up’ offices

The ISIS development site will without a doubt become one of the most magnificent places in 
the city. ISIS are still in close contact with the council working out the final layout for there 
masterplan. Both Nottingham City Council and ISIS have spoke of the need for the site to be 
an architectural statement. ISIS have even raised the possibility of the final designs for the 
buildings to go to a design competition.

*Current Status*
ISIS have formally submitted an application to the city council. The city council has been
considering the application for the masterplan for a while now. The council have shown their
support to the scheme and we should here something from the council in the near future.
































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Broadmarsh Shopping Centre

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Westfield
*Architects:* ?
*Cost:*: 700m
*Size*: 136,000m² + Bus Station
*Use:*: Retail (136,000m²)


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Westfield
New Nottingham Page
Planning Application

*Notes:*
Westfield plan to triple the size of the existing Broadmarsh centre. The development will come 
in a street like form and will be pure retail. It will contain 2 new department stores, a number 
other large anchors, a supermarket, a new food court, rooftop parking, a number of open spaces, 
and arcades. The aim is to open up spaces around the existing centre by demolishing the two 
multi-storey car parks and removing the 'wall' that visitors see as soon as they turn out of
Nottingham's train station. This is designed to draw people in to the city centre and open up views 
of the area.

The plan was first submitted in 2001. After brief consultation retailers told Westfield mezzanine 
floor were required. This resulted in Westfield revising the 120,000m² application to 136,000m².
and increasing the height of buildings by 9m. Upon completion Broadmarsh will be the largest 
city centre shopping mall outside of London.


*Current Status:*
Nottingham City Council accepted the planning application in April 2007. Westfield have just signed 
Debenhams and M&S as anchors.. No construction/demolition has taken place as of yet.
Construction is not likely to start until Autumn 2007. The first phase will see the construction of 
the new bus station.

Fenwick have been rumoured to be one of the two anchors for the centre.



































-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nottingham Train Station

*Status:* Proposed (Consultations)
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Nottingham City Council/Network Rail
*Architects:* BDP
*Cost:* £150m
*Use:* New Concourse, Major Improvements, Additional Platforms Retail, Residential, Office and Hotel


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Planning Application
NET Website


*Notes:*
Nottingham Station has not changed much since it was originally built in the early 1900's. The plan is
to introduce a new concourse, pedestrianise the inside of the station, new retail, new seating areas,
refurbished platforms, a 900 space car park, a hotel, and office and residential developments on the 
site of the station.

The plans will dramatically improve first impressions of Nottingham. They are much needed to deal
with Nottingham's increasing capacity. The NET Tramline will be extended over the station with a new
interchanging concourse built right over the station.


*Current Status:*
Network Rail formally submitted the application in April 2006. The Train Industry was unhappy with 
the position of the muli-story car park over the space reserved for an additional platform, because 
of this a number of design changes are needed. East Midlands Development Agency and Nottingham
Regeneration LTD have pledged £1.5 to boost the scheme. New designs are expected in November.




































-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trinity Square

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* City Core
*Developer:* Helical Bar PLC
*Architects:* Haskoll Architects
*Cost:*: £100m
*Use:*: Retail (17,650m²), Student Accommodation (700 units), 460 Space Car Park


*Links:*
SSC Page
New Nottingham Page
Official Website

*Notes:*
This outstanding development, designed by internationally renowned Haskoll architects, 
extends and complements the prime pitches of the Victoria Centre and the nearby Clumber
Street. The redevelopment project allows large retail floor plates to be created, which are 
rare to find in such prominent city centre locations. The success of this strategy is 
evidenced by the pre-lettings already achieved to Borders, TK Maxx and Dixons, who will 
be opening some of their largest city centre stores in the UK at Trinity Square. The 
remaining units offer sizes ranging from 3,000 sq ft to 25,000 sq ft.

The completed development will boast some of the finest retail stores in Nottingham, together 
with exciting restaurants overlooking the newly created Trinity Square piazza, consolidating 
what is now the main leisure location in the city centre. As a result of this, Trinity Square will 
see retail and leisure activity throughout the day extending well into the evenings, allowing 
retailers maximum trading hours.


*Current Status:*
Trinty Square is currently in construction. Please see the SSC Thread for updates. Construction
is expected to complete autumn this year.




























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Pod

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* City Core
*Developer:* Bildurn Properties
*Architects:* Benson & Forsyth
*Cost:*: £25m
*Use:*: Hotel (142 Rooms), Retail (100,000 ft²), Skybar


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page


*Notes:*
The Pod is Nottingham's newest exciting commercial development. The £25m development is 
on the edge of the Lace Market area of the city. The Pod's 100,000 sq ft will house three levels 
of large retail units aimed at the fashion sector and larger space users. In addition there will be 
several floors of hotel and leisure uses.

The development project also contains a “skybar” on the roof of the development. This will only 
be the second of its kind in Nottingham. The Pod is close to Nottingham's growing fashion district 
with Bridlesmith Gate and The Edge close by. The site is also right next to a tram stop for Nottingham
NET.

Local developers Bildurn Properties are behind The Pod and brought in award winning architects Benson 
& Forsythe who won a £150,000 design competition to get the opportunity to create this scheme.


*Current Status:*
The Pod is well into its construction and should be finished very soon. The IBIS Hotel is expected to 
open this month!



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CCAN

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* City Core
*Developer:* Nottingham City Council/Arts Council
*Architects:* Caruso St John
*Cost:*: £14m
*Use:*: Arts Exhibition


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website
New Nottingham Page

*Notes:*
CCAN will be an interdisciplinary arts space and regional gallery of international standing. 
It will provide a focus for, and access to, the creation and experience of contemporary 
visual and live arts in the city, the region and beyond. The Centre will provide:

· An iconic, landmark home for the contemporary arts in Nottingham
· The space to attract exciting work to the city from both the UK & overseas
· A national platform for local artists
· One of only two non-London galleries which is able to house such large scale exhibitions as the British Art Show

The development site has been empty for a decades. The site was formally the entrance 
to a train tunnel. The architects for the development scheme are Caruso St. John. Main 
construction work is expected to finish in Spring 2008 with an Autumn opening.


*Current Status:*
CCAN is currently in construction and should be complete summer 2008.











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Castle College

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Castle College
*Architects:* Hopkins Architects
*Cost:*: £30m
*Use:*: Educational, Office, Residential, Retail.


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Castle College Website


*Notes:*
The castle college site has always been in desperate need of regeneration. Castle college recently 
announced plans for a £35m redevelopment below the castle rock.

The development site will consist of 4 buildings. One of these buildings will become Castle Colleges 
Flagship campus. As well as its educational use the new campus will incorporate shops, offices, 
flats and car parking and will also allow more public space in the area facing the Castle Rock.

The design aims to takes into account nearby historic buildings including Nottingham Castle. Clegg 
Construction we’re assigned the task of designing and overseeing the construction of the development


*Current Status:*
Nottingham City Council have approved the scheme subject to accepting a final elevation of one of the elevations. Work is expected to begin at the end of the academic year.





























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sovereigns House

*Status:* Approved
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Peel Holdings
*Architects:* Broadway Maylan
*Cost:*: ?
*Use:*: Office, Residential, Retail.


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Planning Application

*Notes:*
Sovereigns House is a controversial plan to redevelop a large site in the southside of Nottingham
city centre. The plans include 256 residential units, office space and retail/bar uses. The plans will
dramatically improve initial views on approach to the city centre by train.

The tallest part of the scheme incorporates a 12 floor tower. The plans have been submitted three
times due to their lack of imagination.

*Current Status:*
The plans have been formally accepted by the city council and area expected to begin construction
within the next few months.



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Southreef

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Southreef Properties
*Architects:* Levitate
*Cost:*: £45m
*Use:*: Residential (240 homes), Offices & Retail (55,000sq ft).


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Official Website

*Notes:*
The development will see the creation of 240 apartments and business and leisure spaces along 
south bank of the canal. The Canal Street site runs from the Job Centre to Enviroenergy's 
heat station on London Road and is contained within the Nottingham City Council's designated 
38 hectare Southside development area. Southreef aim to do something special by creating a 
world class management system for the apartments.

100 "affordable" homes have been sold to spirita and will be made available through the homebuy
shares ownership scheme.

The tallest part of the scheme will be a 12 story tower.

*Current Status:*
Southreef is currently in construction. Foundations have just begun to be laid. See the SSC thread
for more information.





































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meadows Gateway

*Status:* Proposed
*Regen Zone:* Southside
*Developer:* Lace Market Properties
*Architects:* MAKE Architects
*Cost:*: £100m
*Use:*: Residential (240 homes), Offices & Retail (55,000sq ft).


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Make Architects
Lace Market Properties


*Notes:*
Situated on a triangular 14,000m2 site south of Nottingham train station, This 50,000m2 
mixed use development incorporates a mix of retail, commercial and residential uses, 
student accommodation and a community centre. Three blocks of accommodation are 
arranged to extend adjoining streets across the site and link the Meadows housing estate 
with the city centre, while the massing rises and falls to reflect the relative profile of 
adjacent buildings. The blocks create pockets of public space within the site, each with 
a distinct character relating to the uses that surround and overlook it. They also define 
a series of view corridors that frame urban vistas and landmarks in order assist 
navigability and enhance sense of place. The building facades feature a system of 
interlocking panels that form a subtly repetitive pattern: the resulting tapestry effect 
references the city’s weaving heritage while introducing a rich and contextually relevant 
palette of colour and texture to the cityscape. The cladding of each elevation also varies 
in colour and pattern to respond to the particular qualities of the buildings it faces.

*Current Status:*
Lace Market Properties informed New Nottingham that the development will be going
into planning in the next few week. We will probably see a full application towards
the end of the year/early next year.
























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lace Market Square

*Status:* Near Completion
*Regen Zone:* Lace Market
*Developer:* Bildurn Properties
*Architects:* Wolfgang and Heron
*Cost:*: £10m
*Use:*: Residential (46 apartments), Offices & Retail (55,000sq ft).


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Official Website
Bildurn Properties

*Notes:*
The £10m Lace Market Square development is at the centre of the Conservation Area 
and is bounded by Warser Gate, St Mary's Gate and St Mary's Place and adjacent to 
the new No.1 Fletcher Gate development. The principal building at the northern end 
of the site will offer 640 sq m at ground floor level of retail space. There will also 
be five upper floors containing 46 luxury apartments of one and two bedrooms and 
these will be specifically targeted at the owner-occupier market. The second building 
will comprise a two storey glazed "pavilion" of approximately 432 sq m and which 
it is expected will be occupied as a high quality restaurant. Providing an active ground 
floor frontage to the new public square has been imperative to Bildurn and the City
Council.

*Current Status:*
London based Rocket Restaurant will open up in the ground floor restaurant. Tennants
are moving into the apartments.

The square was due to open on 5th September however there have been delays with the 
finishing of the landscaped piazzza










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


University of Nottingham - Innovation Park (Jubilee Campus)

*Status:* In Construction
*Regen Zone:* University Campus
*Developer:* University of Nottingham
*Architects:* MAKE Architects
*Cost:*: £129m
*Use:*: University Spin of Companies, Education


*Links:*
SSC Page
New Nottingham Page
Official Website


*Notes:*
Make's masterplan for the University of Nottingham Jubilee Campus will extend and enhance existing 
facilities to offer students and staff the optimum environment for research, study and leisure. 

The masterplan creates a new lateral route through the campus in the form of a generous landscaped 
pedestrian boulevard that links two bodies of water at opposite sides of the site, drawing the theme of 
nature through the area and providing a focus for leisure activities. International House and the Amenities 
Building house faculties and teaching rooms and catering and fitness facilities respectively, and are sited 
in the western academic zone of the campus. 

These structures rise from the ground plane like natural landforms, an effect heightened by their cladding 
system which consists of terracotta tiles arranged in bands like geological strata. A third structure, the 
rounded, metallic shingle-clad Gateway building, houses a range of facilities for new businesses, and 
straddles the main campus road to link the two halves of the site.

*Current Status:*
The Project is currently in construction. Triumph road will be closed until the end of the year to allow the
suspension of the building over the road.





































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nottingham Science Park

*Status:* In Construction
*Developer:* Blueprint
*Architects:* Egret West
*Cost:*: £50m
*Use:*: Science Based Labs/Office Space


*Links:*
SSC Thread
New Nottingham Page
Official Website

*Notes:*
Nottingham was designated a science city in 2005. Science will play a big part in Nottingham future
economy. The purpose built science park designed by Studio Egret West, will be one of the country’s
first environmentally sustainable business parks. The buildings will have brown roofs to attract wildlife 
and the site’s green spaces will be open to the public.

The Science park is one of many sites in Nottingham dedicated to Science Based industries. Net Line
2 will pass the site.

The site is also the home of the Toyota/Castle College Technology Centre.

*Current Status:*
Work is underway on the first phase. The first building on site is expected to be complete 
and ready foruse by summer 2008.



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sherwood Forest Visitors Centre

*Status:* Proposed 
*Developer:* Nottinghamshire Councils
*Architects:* MAKE Architects
*Cost:*: £50m
*Use:*: Leisure


*Links:*
SSC Thread
Official Website

*Notes:*
This competition-winning scheme for a new visitor centre Sherwood Forest visitor centre 
houses a dynamic visitor centre within an iconic structure that creates a gateway to the 
greater Forest. Inspired by the majestic and mythic trees of this ancient forest, the structure 
features a system of aerial walkways that offer a fascinating new perspective on the forest. 
At the top, a spectacular viewing platform and restaurant located one meter above the 
woodland canopy provide the ultimate tree house experience. The structure emerges from 
the existing wood and heathland at the edge of Edwinstowe and is accessed by a timber 
bridge that spans Swinecote Road, leading up into the Tree and to the woodland beyond. It 
achieves a zero carbon footprint by using materials selected to minimise embodied energy 
and produces its own energy with small scale wind power generation, rain water collection
and reed bed waste recycling systems.

*Current Status:*
The project is park of a living landmarks bid which will only go ahead is it receives funding.

















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Barton Quarter Masterplan - Chilwell

*Status:* Proposed (Consultation)
*Regen Zone:* Notts City - Chilwell
*Developer:* Barton Buses
*Architects:* Maber Associates
*Cost:* £?
*Use:* Offices (11,000m²), New Homes (107), Retail (1,700 sq. m), Other Facillities

*Links:*
Official Website
David Lock Architects
Flythrough

The proposals will see bus old HQ site redeveloped for new homes, businesses, 
shops, studios and restaurants and cafes/bars. We also propose a crèche and/or 
health and fitness club.

We propose around 107 new homes, with apartments and town houses, with around 
11,000sq. m of offices, and around 1,700sq. m of other commercial space. Our 
proposals could create around 700 jobs.

The project will take about 5 years, and we hope to begin as soon as planning 
permission is granted.

*Current Status:*
A planning application has been submitted to Broxtowe Borough Council and the
plans are now in consultation with the public.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chettles Yard/Radford Goods Yard

*Status:* Approved (Outline Planning Consent Only)
*Regen Zone:* Radford
*Developer:* Opal Property Ground/West Que Park Holdings
*Architects:* Lewis & Hickey Ltd
*Cost:* ?
*Use:* Residential, Student Accommodation, Office Space, Industrial, Retail


*Links:*
Planning Application: 07/02056/PRES4 / 03/02432/POUT
Opal Property Website
Lewis & Hickley


*Notes:*
You may have noticed that there is a lot of activity on Illkeston Road near the Jubilee
Campus. Well, I found out a while ago it was student accomodations but I didn't bother
mentioning it because the developer usually creates boring bland student accommodation
developments. Outline consent was granted earlier this month however a new reserved
matter application with the final details has been submitted today.... and I must say.. for
a project on the edge of radford, away from the city centre this is pretty exciting. Its a 
mixed use development. JE Chettle Ltd and Magnet who are currently on the site (industrial 
units) will not be relocating. Instead, their warehouses will be redeveloped.

There will be:

6 Shops with a total area of 12,900 sq ft
A new 5,000 sq ft magnet showroom
Student accommodation with 905 beds


*Current Status:*
Outline planning consent has been granted. The final application has just been put through.

A new through road is currently built on side and the land older buildings have are being cleared.

This is the site:




























----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Trent Bridge Cricket Ground

*Status:* Under Construction
*Regen Zone:* West Bridgeford
*Developer:* Nottinghamshire Cricket Ground
*Architects:* Maber Associates
*Cost:* £8.2m
*Capacity* Bring total up to 17,000.

The development cost £8.2m. The new stand will increase the capacity to 17,000 
and with the installation of six permanent floodlights, the scheme will provide high 
calibre facilities for players and spectators, along with a new office block for 
match day officials and administration.

There will also be a new electronic scoreboard on the office block that will act as 
a replay screen during major matches.

The project is scheduled to be completed in time for next season's major matches 
at Trent Bridge, with the new stand open for the npower Test with New Zealand, 
starting on June 5, while the floodlights will be in use for the first time for the 
second NatWest Series One-day International against South Africa on August 26.



















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lighthouse*
Status (Approved)
Developer: Lace Market Properties
Architects: Lace Market properties
Cost: ?
Use: Residential, Retail

SSC Page

Designed by Lace Market Properties Architectural Department, the Lighthouse will contain 207 apartments 
and 33,000 sq ft of ground floor commercial space. The consent further strengthens Lace Market Properties 
credentials as a major regeneration specialist and secures another high quality development in the Eastside 
Regeneration Zone.

This development brings with it many innovative design features, of which is the residents Roof Top Running 
Track which will give unique panoramic views across the City of Nottingham.

The development will site directly beside the Litmus Building.



















*Picture Works
*Status: Approved
Cost: ?
Developer: Lace Market Properties
Architects: Lace Market Properties
Use: Residential

Pictures works will be an Architectrual statement on the Southside of the City.

SSC Page












*Summer Ley House (Approved)
*Status: Approved
Cost: ?
Developer: Lace Market Properties
Architects: Lace Market Properties
Use: Residential

















SSC Page


*The Rotunda, NG2
*Cost: £?
Architects: Egret West
Developer: NG2 (Miller Birch)
Use: Grade A Office HQ












*River Crescent
*Status: In Construction
Developer: Trent Park Developments
Architects: Clegg Construction
Cost: £30m
Use: Residential

SSC Page












*River Crescent Phase 2*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: Trent Park Developments
Architects: ?
Cost: ?
Use: Residential

SSC Page













*Nottingham Forest Stadium*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: Wilson Bowden Developments
Architects: Wilson Bowden Developments
Cost:
Use: Sports
Capacity: 45,000 - 50,000

SSC Page












*Trent Bridge Tower*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: ?
Architects: Signet Planning
Use: Mixed
Cost: ?












*Brigeford Road*
Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: Bournstone?
Architects: Maber
Use: Mixed
Cost: ?












*Maiden Lane
*Status: Approved
Developer:?
Architects: ?
Use: Residential
Cost: ?



















*Top of Canning Circus
*Status: Planning Application Received
Developer: Britain & Europe Developments
Architects: Signet Planning
Cost: ?
Use: Student Accommodation

SSC Page












*Carrington Street
*Status: Pre-Planning
Developer: ?
Architects: Maber
Use: Restaurants, Bars
Cost: ?












*London Road
*Status: Application Recieved
Developer: Goodwin Developments
Architects: ?
Use: Grade A Office Space
Cost: ?












*NET Extension
*Nottingham City Council
Cost: £400m

SSC Page

























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Discussion Threads
*

*Must See Threads*
Full Summary of Nottingham Projects
Nottingham Urban Photo Gallery and Discussion of Events in Nottingham
Nottingham Skyline Photos
Nottingham Completed Projects


*Inner City Centre*

Trinity Square - £100m retail development
CCAN - New arts centre for Nottingham
The Pod - An award winning development in Nottingham
Broadmarsh Shopping Centre - Westfield - A Massive £400m+ 130,000m2 + of pure retail!
Lace Market Square - 3 Beautiful restaurants, a landscaped Piazza, and luxury apartments.
115-120 Talbot Street - Student Accommodation
Nottingham Trent University - Arkwright and Newton Buildings


*Eastside*

Eastside City - The Big One - A masterplan for 3m sq ft for the new business quarter of Nottingham
Litmus & Lighthouse - 2 Colourful apartment buildings in the eastside of the city
Chek Whytes 40 Floor Vision - Coming soon to a Nottingham near you!
No1. Brook Street - Lace Market Properties - We do not like



*Southside*

Southreef - Canal Apartments
PictureWorks & Summer Leys House - 2 Apartment buildings from Lace Market Properties
Sovereigns House - Horrid Apartments outside our station.
Castle College - Colourful Glass redevelopment of one of Nottinghams worst buildings.
Nottingham Train Station - Masterplanning
Waterfront Plaza
Victoria Embankment Ozone Project
Meadows Gateway - Lace Market Properties


*Nottingham Waterside*

ISIS Waterside Phase 1 - Over £400m - thousands of homes going up in the first phase.
River Crescent - Sustainable Luxury Apartments along the river trent - Phase 1 & 2



*Outside the City Centre*

Jubilee Campus & Science Park - This also includes the BioCity which is in the City Centre (sorry)
Nottingham Forest To Clifton
Development of Boots Land
East Midands Airport & Parkway Station
Toyota and Castle College Technology Centre
Sherwood Forest Living Landmarks Bid


*Architectrual & Local Discussions*

Nottingham Local Plan
Retail In Nottingham
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513123"]Your Favourie...
[/URL]Nottingham Crane Count
£400m Expanstion of Nottinghams Tram Network - Working Parking Levy - Future Networks
Nottingham Worst Buildings
Old Nottingham Thread
New Nottingham Website Progress[/QUOTE]

Credit goes danz013 to for making this thread and all the time he put into making this.I am simply moving this thread


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW, I am very impressed for a city with the population of 666,358 people. Keep up the good work Nottingham.


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice projects for Nottingham! kay:
...as we know this is the city of Robin Hood legend and home of -two times ever- European Champions *Nottingham Forest FC*!
...also address of one of the world's best universities, *University of Nottingham*!


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*SEE PAGE 2 FOR 2018*


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

What the current tallest building in Nottingham?


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

How is Nothingham? I search for a city that is not london to visit in a summer season one day


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Quicksilver said:


> What the current tallest building in Nottingham?


Victoria Centre - 

- 25 Floors

- 75m / 246 ft Roof 

- 95m / 312 ft Antenna

It's far from the prettiest building in the city, however is reportedly planned to have a reclad in the new few years.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Axelferis said:


> How is Nothingham? I search for a city that is not london to visit in a summer season one day


Great place with castle and caves. Not very crowded either.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Axelferis said:


> How is Nothingham? I search for a city that is not london to visit in a summer season one day


Biased view but it is a great city! 

However the castle will be closing in March for 2 years as part of a major revamp and will be back open in 2020 - So if youre looking to come, i'd visit around then otherwise youll miss the main attraction.

The Castle revamp includes:

- A new visitor centre 
- A complete overhaul of the museums - entirely new experiences 
- A glass lift inside the cliff from the museums at the base of the castle rock to the castle grounds above
- Making use of the tunnels throughout the castle land
- Opening up more caves


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*2018*


In no particular order:


*Nottingham Castle Redevelopment | App*


*Cost* - £30 Million

*Use* - Historic Attraction

*Architects* - Purcell Attraction

*Developer *- Nottingham City Council

*Website* - http://www.nottinghamcastletrust.org/

*Expected Completion* - 2020





*Southern Gateway | Collin Street Pedestrianisation | Prep*


*Cost* - £250 million

*Developer* - Nottingham City Council

*Expected Start Date* - 2018








*Eastside City | Pre*

*Cost* - £500 million

*Space *- 2 Million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Expected Start Date* - 2018












*Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Cost* - £40 Million

*Space* - 350 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group Property Ltd


Lots of rebar and machinery on site now:








*Summer Leys Lane | 8 floors | 25m | Pro*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 222 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Tim Groom Architects

*Developer* - Primus Property Group





*Guildhall Place | 11 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 11

*Cost* - £120 Million

*Space* - 300,000 Sqft / 28,000 Sqm

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Miller Birch

*Architects* - Maber

*Expected start date* - 2018









*Unity Square | 11 + 10 + 8 Floors | DEMO*


*Floors* - 8 + 10 + 11

*Cost* - £70 million

*Space* - 460,000Sqft

*Use* - Commercial Mixed Use

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Expected Start* - 2017









Site nearly cleared, new hoardings going up:





*St Matthews Square | 10 Floors | 30m | App*

*Height* - 30m / 98ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 330 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Red Oak Property








*Broadmarsh Car Park And Bus Station | 7 floors | 27m | Demo*


*Height* - 27m / 89ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 543,000 Sqft / 51,451 Sqm

*Use* - Retail + Bus Station + Car Park

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects
*
Developer* - Nottingham City Council

*Start Date* - 2018








*
Former Park Yacht Club | 6 + 2x7 floors | 19 + 2x 22m | Demo*


*Height* - 1 x 19m/62ft + 2 X 22m/72ft

*Floors* - 1 x 6 + 2 x 7

*Space* - 81 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential 

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Site Currently for Sale





*
Arkwright Walk | U/C*


*Height* - 12m / 49ft

*Floors* - Up to 4

*Space* - 112 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - BM3 Architecture Ltd

*Developer* - Keepmoat Homes





*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | Pro*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors *- 4 - 6

*Cost* - £58 million

*Space* - 150,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Education + Commercial

*Architects* - Bond Bryan

*Developer* - Nottingham College + Nottingham City Council

*Website* - http://www.nottinghamcollege.ac.uk/cityhub
*
Expected Start Date* - 2018








*10 Raleigh Street | 5 Floors | 18m | Pro*


*Height* - 18m / 59ft

*Floors* - 5

*Space *- 18 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Rayner Davies Architects

*Developer* - Asiana LLP





*Former Bar Seven Site | 9 floors | U/C*


*Height* - 29m / 95ft

*Floors* - 9

*Space* - 69 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Maber (as per render provided) / Staniforth Architects Ltd

*Developer* - IMAP Properties








*Boulevard Wharf | 3-4 Floors | App*


*Floors* - 3 - 4

*Space* - 66 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects

*Developer* - Bricross Developments Ltd








*Centre for Biomolecular Sciences Phase 3 + 4 | 5 + 6 Floors | 29m | Prep*


*Height *- 29m / 95ft

*Floors* - 5 + 6

*Space* - 116,000 Sqft / 10,756 Sqm

*Use* - Commercial

*Architects* - Benoy

*Developer* - The University of Nottingham








*The Waterside | 11 Floors | 37m | Prep*


*Height* - 37m / 121ft

*Floors* - 11

*Cost* - £22million

*Space* - 121 residential units

*Use *- Residential + Restaurants + Offices

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects

*Developer* - Monk Estates + Harmony Bridge Ltd

*Website* - http://thewatersideapartments.co.uk/











*Graystacks Phase 2 | 5 Floors | 15m | Pro*


*Height* - 15m / 49ft

*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 84 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Church Lukas

*Developer* - Omni Developments

*Website* - http://www.graystacks.co.uk/




*The Completed Phase 1*




*Former Caranco House | 8 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 200 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Developer* - Inside Land

*Website* - http://46.32.240.33/insideland.co.uk/?portfolio_page=traffic-street-nottingham





*Former Shell Site | 10 floors | 33m | App*


*Height *- 33m / 108ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 85 apartments

*Use* - Residential

*Developer* - Monk Estates

*Architects *- Levitate

*Start Date* - Spring 2018








*Provident Works | 6 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 56 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - M & O Architects

*Developer* - Hyson Green Ltd





*450 Nottingham Road | 8 Floors | 28m | Pro*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 42 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Retail / Commercial

*Architects* - Jackson Design Associates

*Developer* - Federici Bros





*Hydrogen Beeston | Dagfa House | 4 + 5 Floors | 15m | Pro*


*Height* - 15m / 49ft

*Floors* - 4 + 5

*Space* - 227 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential
*
Architects* - Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

*Developer* - Hydrogen





*Trent Lane | 4 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 2 - 4

*Space* - 78 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - CPMG

*Developer* - Pelham Waterside LLP








*Former Central Library | Angel Row | 5 - 9 Floors | Pre*


*Floors *- 5 - 9

*Space* - 130,000Sqft 

*Use* - Commercial

*Developer* - Henry Boot

*Expected Start Date* - 2018





*Confetti Institute of Creative Technologies + Pedestrianising | 7 Floors | U/C*


*Height *- 24m / 79ft

*Floors* - 7 Floors 

*Use *- Education

*Developer* - Nottingham City Council in partnership with the Institute

*Architects* - Allan Joyce Architects

*Website* - http://confetti.ac.uk/

*Expected Completion* - 2018











*Sneinton Market | Avenue D + E | Up to 4 Floors | 15m | Pro*


*Height* - 15m / 49ft

*Floors* - Up to 4

*Space* - 44 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Retail
*
Architects* - Leonard Design Architects

*Developer* - Carlton Street Trading Ltd





*Sutton Place | 49-51 Stoney Street | 28m | Pro*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 21 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Plan A Architecure








*One Hockley | 30m | 10 floors | On Hold*


*Height* - 30m / 98ft

*Floors *- 10

*Cost* - £5.4 million

*Space* - 127 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Site Currently For Sale








*Radcliffe Road Stand | 29m | U/C*


*Height* - 29m / 95ft

*Use* - Sports / Media Broadcasting

*Architects* - Maber










*12-14 St Marks Street | 5 Floors | 16m | Prep*


*Height* - 16m / 52ft

*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 53 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Bodan Associates

*Developer* - BSP Holdings








*Former NCT Bus Depot | Pre*


*Space* - 7 Acres

*Use* - Mixed use

*Developer* - Nottingham City Council and Henry Boot

*Expected Completion* - 2020s





*One Brook Street | The Bendigo Building | 8 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors* - 8 

*Space* - 101 Residential Units

*Use *- Residential + Retail

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Emma Property Management








*2-6 Alfreton Road | 3 Floors | 13m | App*

*Height* - 13m / 43ft

*Floors* - 3

*Space* - 35 residential units

*Use* - Mixed Use
*
Architects* - DL Design Studio
*
Developer* - Cosybox Ltd





*Archer House | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 97 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Trent Pads








*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Basin Phase 2 | 2-4 Floors | U/C
*

*Floors* - 2-4

*Space* - 31 residential units

*Use* - Residential / Mixed Use

*Architects* - Marsh Grochowski & Sarah Wigglesworth Architects 

*Landscape Architects* - Liz Lake Associates

*Developer* - Blueprint

*Website* - https://www.trentbasin.co.uk/








*Phase 1*


_The recently completed Phase 1:_





*23 Goldsmith Street | 4 Floors | 16m | U/C*


*Height* - 16m / 52ft

*Floors* - 4

*Space*- 15,000 Sqft

*Use *- Office / Education
*
Architects* - CPMG

*Developer* - Nottingham Trent University

*Start Date* - 2017 






*Former West End Arcade | Pre*





*177 Forest Road West | 6 Floors | Pro*


*Floors *- 6

*Space* - 35 residential units

*Use *- Student / Residential

*Architects* - Molyneux Smith Chartered Architects








*31 Curzon Street | 6 Floors | 19m | U/C*


*Height* - 19m / 62ft

*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 198 residential units
*
Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - GMA Architecture

*Developer *- Globalcove Ltd

*Expected Completion* - Summer 2018








*Grosvenor Gardens | 5 Floors | 18m | U/C*


*Height* - 18m / 59ft

*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 124 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Commerce International

*Developer* - Trivells International

*Start Date *- 2017 








*Regency Suites | Perry Factory | 7 Floors | 23m | U/C*


*Height* - 23m / 75ft

*Floors *- 7

*Space* - 78 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Commerce International

*Developer* - Trivells International





*Trent Bridge Quays Phase 1 | 3 + 4 + 5 Floors | Up to 19m | App*


*Height* - Up to 19m / 62ft

*Floors* - 3 - 5

*Space* - 95 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Retail

*Architects* - BDP

*Developer* - Elevate Property Group

*Website* - http://www.elevatepropertygroup.co.uk/developments-grid/trent-bridge-quays/

*Start Date* - Spring 2018











*Radford Mill | 7 Floors | 33m | U/C*


*Height* - 33m / 108ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 277 Residential Units

*Use* - Residential + Retail

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects
*
Developer* - Mabec Property

*Expected Start* - Late 2016











*Trivett Square | 54-56 High Pavement - 9-10 Short Hill | 3 - 7 Floors | Pro*


*Height* - 22m / 72ft

*Floors* - 3 to 7

*Cost* - £11million

*Space* - 117 apartments

*Use* - Residential

*Developer* - Abode Nottingham Ltd

*Architects* - Maber








*Queens Exchange | 7 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 7

*Use* - Commercial / Office





*11 Station Street | 6 Floors | Prep*


*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 50,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Bildurn

*Website* - http://www.stationstreet.co.uk/development/

*Expected Completion* - Late 2019








*25 Station Street | Pre*


*Space* - 80,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Bildurn

*Website* - http://www.stationstreet.co.uk/development/

*Expected Completion* - Late 2019





*100 - 104 Derby Road | 7 Floors | 20m | App* ‎


*Height* - 20m / 66ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 49 residential units

*Use *- Student / Residential + Retail

*Architects* - Allan Joyce Architects

*Developer* - Mr K Tang





*Avitus | Former Forest Mill | 3 - 8 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft 

*Floors* - 3 - 8

*Cost* - £150 million

*Space* - 355 residential units

*Use* - Residential and commercial

*Architects *- Hodder + Partners

*Developer* - Maryland Securities

*Start Date* - 2018





*Crocus Mill and Station House| 11 Floors | 33m | Pre*


*Height* - 33m / 108ft

*Space* - 150 residential units

*Use* - Residential






For where to find these developments, please visit my interactive development map, link in my signature.


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

Great thread, about time Nottingham had a presence on the world forum :applause:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nottingham is a fantastic city we don't see enough of. Glad to see it get more visibility.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Yet another 'spring' start date for a Nottingham project!

*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | Pro*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Cost - £11.5 Million

Space - 222 residential units

Use - Student / Residential

Architects - Tim Groom Architects

Developer - Primus Property Group

Website - http://thelaceworks.com

Start Date - March 2018


MARCH 2018 START DATE












*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Restoration of the 121 acre Highfields Park has been put on hold due to Carrillion being the contractor for the site:

http://www.nottinghampost.com/news/nottingham-news/highfields-park-restoration-project-hold-1070267


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

geoking66 said:


> Nottingham is a fantastic city we don't see enough of. Glad to see it get more visibility.


Completely agree! I've never been to Nottingham and I don't know much about the City, but looking through these updates were great. 

It'd be brilliant to see more. :cheers:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Eastside City | Pre*


*Cost* - £500 million

*Space* - 2.6 million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Expected Start Date* - 2018


*Pre-application scoping request submitted to the council

Full Planning App expected in April*


The plans confirm the grade 2 listed warehouses on site will be restored and converted into 'Creative Trade' use.


*Total = 2.6 Million Sqft*


*Office Space* 


660,000 Sqft

*Residential* 
1,030,000 Sqft

432 PRS units

530 private apartments and townhouses

*Hotel* 


87,000 Sqft

*Creative Trade Floor Space*


167,000 Sqft
Grade 2 listed warehouses on site to be converted into this use 

*Non-residential institution* 


155,000 Sqft

*Student Accommodation* 


120,000 Sqft

636 Units

*Retail* 


35,000 Sqft

*Car Parking* 


328,000 Sqft

1,800 spaces


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*11 + 25 Station Street | 5 + Floors | Prep*


*Floors* - 5 +

*Space* - 130,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Bildurn

*Website* - http://www.stationstreet.co.uk/development/

*Expected Start Date* - 2018


*DEMOLITION TO BEGIN THIS MONTH - PLANNING APP TO BE SUBMITTED BY END OF Q1*


----------



## JamieUK (Jun 29, 2014)

I was admiring Nottingham in Google Street view. But if any building really needs a re cladding then it's this one. It's make me feel gloomy just looking at the picture.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

You could say it needs a kwik fit, amirite. ;p


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | App*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Cost - £11.5 Million

Space - 222 residential units

Use - Student / Residential

Architects - Tim Groom Architects

Developer - Primus Property Group

Website - http://thelaceworks.com

Start Date - March 2018


APPROVED


Work on site to begin in March


http://www.nottinghampost.com/news/local-news/115-million-student-housing-block-1114518





*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Graystacks Phase 2 | 5 Floors | 15m | App*


*Height* - 15m / 49ft

*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 84 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Church Lukas

*Developer* - Omni Developments

*Website* - http://www.graystacks.co.uk/


*APPROVED*


The site has recently been cleared for construction.




*The Completed Phase 1*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Yet another approval for Nottingham this week.


*Avitus | Former Forest Mill | 3 - 8 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft 

*Floors* - 3 - 8

*Cost* - £124 million

*Space* - 355 residential units

*Use* - Residential and commercial

*Architects *- Hodder + Partners

*Developer* - Maryland Securities

*Start Date* - 2018


*APPROVED*


The full application of the first phase and outline proposal for future phases have now offically been approved as of yesterday.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Some photos from today:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 350 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group Property Ltd


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | Pro*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors *- 4 - 6

*Cost* - £58 million

*Space* - 150,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Education + Commercial

*Architects* - Bond Bryan

*Developer* - Nottingham College + Nottingham City Council

*Website* - http://www.nottinghamcollege.ac.uk/cityhub
*
Expected Start Date* - 2018


They are currently working on the re-routing of Popham street in preparation for the college development:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Basin Phase 2 | 2-4 Floors | U/C*


*Floors* - 2-4

*Space* - 31 residential units

*Use* - Residential / Mixed Use

*Architects* - Marsh Grochowski & Sarah Wigglesworth Architects 

*Landscape Architects* - Liz Lake Associates

*Developer* - Blueprint

*Website* - https://www.trentbasin.co.uk/


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 18-26 Carrington Street | 3 Floors | App* ‎


*Floors* - 3

*Space* - 15,000 Sqft Office + 3 Retail units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects + Latham Architects

*Developer* - Carlton Street Trading


*Approved*





*The Site*





*Renders*











*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Broadmarsh Car Park And Bus Station | 7 floors | 27m | Demo*


*Height* - 27m / 89ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 543,000 Sqft / 51,451 Sqm

*Use* - Retail + Bus Station + Car Park

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects
*
Developer* - Nottingham City Council

*Start Date* - 2018


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

del


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Crocus Street | 4 - 8 Floors | 25m | Pro*


*Height *- 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 4 - 8

*Space* - 593 residential units (420 student + 177 PRS)

*Use* - Retail + Student + Residential

*Architects* - Stephenson Studio

*Developer* - Sheriff Way Nottingham Ltd


*Planning Application Submitted*



Student apartments in the west block
PRS in the east block
Retail units will flank Carrington Street





*The Site*





*Renders*











*Massing Models*





*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11 + 10 + 8 Floors | DEMO*


*Floors* - 8 + 10 + 11

*Cost* - £70 million

*Space* - 460,000Sqft

*Use* - Commercial Mixed Use

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Expected Start* - 2017


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Former Bar Seven Site | 9 floors | U/C*


*Height* - 29m / 95ft

*Floors* - 9

*Space* - 69 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Maber (as per render provided) / Staniforth Architects Ltd

*Developer* - IMAP Properties


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

Some really good projects evolving in Nottingham now.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | Prep*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Cost - £11.5 Million

Space - 222 residential units

Use - Student / Residential

Architects - Tim Groom Architects

Developer - Primus Property Group

Website - http://thelaceworks.com

Expected Completion - Summer 2019


SITE PREPARATION UNDERWAY


Just over a week since gaining approval, the temporary car park on site has closed, with the site closed off and preparation works taking place ready for construction. 












*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Radford Mill | 7 Floors | 33m | U/C*


*Height* - 33m / 108ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 277 Residential Units

*Use* - Residential + Retail

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects
*
Developer* - Mabec Property

*Expected Completion* - 2019


*Hoardings now going up on site*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 2-6 Alfreton Road | 3 Floors | 13m | Prep*


*Height* - 13m / 43ft

*Floors* - 3

*Space* - 35 residential units

*Use* - Mixed Use
*
Architects* - DL Design Studio
*
Developer* - Cosybox Ltd


*Demolition and site preparation now underway*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Some quick shots from the other day:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Clare Court | 6 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 92 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential + Retail / Commercial

*Architects* - Rayner Davies Architects

*Developer* - Megaclose


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


http://news.rd-architects.co.uk/


As reported on the architects website, a planning application has been submitted for the redevelopment and refurbishment of the corner site of Lower Parliament and Glasshouse Street. The Portland Stone building is to be converted into ground floor commercial use whilst 92 apartments will be constructed in the floors above and the new build.

More details to follow once the planning app has been validated.






*The Site*





*Renders*











*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where this development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Confetti Institute of Creative Technologies + Pedestrianising | 7 Floors | U/C*


*Height *- 24m / 79ft

*Floors* - 7 Floors 

*Use *- Education

*Developer* - Nottingham City Council in partnership with the Institute

*Architects* - Allan Joyce Architects

*Website* - http://confetti.ac.uk/

*Expected Completion* - 2018


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

More good news for Nottinghams public transport system following the announcement at the end of last year thay contactless card payments and mobile banking app payments will come to fruition by 2019.


*Nottingham will have largest gas bus fleet in the world after £16.8m boost*


http://westbridgfordwire.com/nottingham-will-largest-gas-bus-fleet-world-16-8m-boost/




> A further 23 Bio-Gas double deck buses will be hitting Nottingham’s streets from this Spring, as part of a £16.8m investment by Nottingham City Transport.
> 
> £12.4m of the investment comes from NCT, with £4.4m from The Office of Low Emission Vehicles (OLEV) and has covered the cost of 53 Bio-Gas buses and installing gas fuelling facilities at the Parliament Street Bus Garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 23 Goldsmith Street | 4 Floors | 16m | U/C*


*Height* - 16m / 52ft

*Floors* - 4

*Space*- 15,000 Sqft

*Use *- Office / Education
*
Architects* - CPMG

*Developer* - Nottingham Trent University


*TOWER CRANE ON SITE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 28 - 48 Carrington Street | Pre*


*Upper Floors to be converted into hotel and / or offices*


Reports today have said there is major interest in purchasing the the below 'The City Buildings' with offers ranging between £3-4 million. Potential buyers are ranging from developers to convert the upper floors into offices or hotel occupiers.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Hydrogen Beeston | Dagfa House | 4 + 5 Floors | 15m | App*


*Height* - 15m / 49ft

*Floors* - 4 + 5

*Space* - 227 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential
*
Architects* - Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

*Developer* - Hydrogen


*APPROVED*


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

Great to see investment in Nottingham


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 350 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group Property Ltd








Live feed of the site:


http://winvic-live.co.uk/saffroncourt/


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*THREE NOTTINGHAM PROJECTS APPROVED TODAY*


*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors *- 4 - 6

*Cost* - £58 million

*Space* - 150,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Education + Commercial

*Architects* - Bond Bryan

*Developer* - Nottingham College + Nottingham City Council

*Website* - http://www.nottinghamcollege.ac.uk/cityhub
*
Expected Start Date* - 2018


*APPROVED*








*Broadmarsh Car Park And Bus Station | 7 floors | 27m | Demo*


*Height* - 27m / 89ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 543,000 Sqft / 51,451 Sqm

*Use* - Retail + Bus Station + Car Park

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects
*
Developer* - Nottingham City Council

*Start Date* - 2018


*APPROVED*






*NOTTINGHAM | Sneinton Market | Avenue D + E | Up to 4 Floors | 14m | App*


*Height* - 14m / 46ft

*Floors* - Up to 4

*Space* - 8 residential + 36 student units

*Use* - Residential + Retail
*
Architects* - Leonard Design Architects

*Developer* - Carlton Street Trading Ltd


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Castle Meadow | Former Inland Revenue | Pro*


*Space* - 332 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Rolfe Judd

*Developer* - Mapeley Estates


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED*


A planning application has been submitted for the conversion of the Inland Revenue offices into 332 apartments consisting of 1 and 2 bedrooms.


*The Site*








*Site Plan*






*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where this development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## JamieUK (Jun 29, 2014)

They kinda look Japanese to me. I like them. I wonder how much they will change.


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

Japanese...?


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Some nice projects here. I especially love the brick expression style one up towards the top of the page


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 11 + 25 Station Street | Pro*


*25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m*


*Height* - 30m / 99ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 323 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Fuse Studios

*Developer* - Bildurn + Vita Student

*Expected Start Date* - September 2018


*PRE-APP SCREENING REQUEST SUBMITTED*





*The Site*





*Drawings + Massing*








*11 Station Street | 5 Floors *


*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 50,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Bildurn


*PRE-APP SCREENING REQUEST SUBMITTED*






*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | Pro*


*Height* - 40m / 131ft

*Floors* - 5 - 12

*Space* - 486 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential + Retail

*Architects* - AXIS Architecture 

*Developer* - Southern Grove


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*





*The Site*





*Renders*



















*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 32 Wilford Lane | 6 Floors | 19m | Pro*


*Height* - 19m / 62ft

*Floors* - 2 - 6

*Space* - 34 residential units

*Use* - Residential 

*Developer* - MRP Developments


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*





*The Site*





*Renders*












*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Riverside | 81 Units | 6/7/7 floors | 19m/22m/22m | Prep*


*Height *- 1 x 19m/62ft + 2 X 22m/72ft

*Floors* - 1 x 6 + 2 x 7

*Space* - 81 residential units

*Use* - Residential 

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - KMR Group


*Site preparation underway*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Trying out my new phones camera:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 350 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group Property Ltd


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Clare Court | 6 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 92 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential + Retail / Commercial

*Architects* - Rayner Davies Architects

*Developer* - Megaclose


*APPROVED - REDESIGN*


*Previous*




*Approved Design*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | Prep*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Cost* - £11.5 Million

*Space* - 222 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Tim Groom Architects

*Developer* - Primus Property Group

*Website* - http://thelaceworks.com

*Expected Completion* - Summer 2019


*FIRST STEEL GOING UP ON SITE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Eastside City | Pre*

*Cost* - £500 million

*Space *- 2.6 Million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Expected Start Date* - 2018


*PLANNING APP TO BE SUBMITTED NEXT MONTH
*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m*


*Height* - 30m / 99ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 323 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Fuse Studios

*Developer* - Bildurn + Vita Student

*Expected Start Date* - September 2018


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED*





*The Site*





*Drawings + Massing*


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

iamtheSTIG said:


> *NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m*
> 
> 
> *Height* - 30m / 99ft
> ...


Great addition to the City


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 54-56 High Pavement - 9-10 Short Hill | 3 - 7 Floors | App*


*Height* - 22m / 72ft

*Floors* - 3 - 7

*Space* - 117 Residential Units

*Use* - Residential
*
Developer* - Abode Nottingham Ltd

*Architects* - Maber


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Centre for Biomolecular Sciences Phase 3 + 4 | 5 + 6 Floors | 29m | U/C*


*Height *- 29m / 95ft

*Floors* - 5 + 6

*Space* - 116,000 Sqft / 10,756 Sqm

*Use* - Commercial

*Architects* - Benoy

*Developer* - The University of Nottingham


*2 TOWER CRANE BASES ON SITE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*A Nottingham suburb development*

*NOTTINGHAM | Beeston Square Phase 2 | 8 Floors | 27m | Pro*


*Floors* - 2-8

*Space* - 7 screen cinema + 120 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Leisure

*Architects* - Leonard Design

*Expected Start Date* - Spring 2019


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*





*The Site*





*Renders*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 11 Station Street | 6 Floors | 26m | Pro*


*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 50,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Bildurn


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Eastside City | Pro*

*Cost* - £500 million

*Space *- 2.6 Million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Expected Start Date* - 2018


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED
*

More details to follow once planning app has been validated. Counting the floors on the tower, expect this to be around 25-30 floors.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Eastside City | Pro*

*Cost* - £500 million

*Space *- 2.6 Million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Expected Start Date* - 2018


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED - 2019 START DATE
*

- Tower is 24 storeys

- Hotel is 14 storeys

- Majority of buildings range between 8 - 10 storeys 

- 2 large open spaces including a linear park

- 630,000 Sqft of office space

- 907 residential units

- 194 room hotel

- 666 student units





Currently in Italy so I will post more on my return


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | Pro*


*Height* - 40m / 131ft

*Floors* - 5 - 12

*Space* - 486 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential + Retail

*Architects* - AXIS Architecture 

*Developer* - Southern Grove


*NEW RENDERS - AUTUMN 2018 START DATE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Daviegraham said:


> IMG_0433 by Daviegraham, on Flickr



*The Waterside | 11 Floors | 37m | U/C*


*Height* - 37m / 121ft

*Floors* - 11

*Cost* - £22million

*Space* - 121 residential units

*Use *- Residential + Restaurants + Offices

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects

*Developer* - Monk Estates + Harmony Bridge Ltd

*Website* - http://thewatersideapartments.co.uk/


IMG_20180716_115936 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


IMG_20180716_210724 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


IMG_20180716_213630 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 350 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group Property Ltd





20180715_171634 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


20180715_171835 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Cost* - £11.5 Million

*Space* - 222 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Tim Groom Architects

*Developer* - Primus Property Group

*Website* - http://thelaceworks.com

*Expected Completion* - Summer 2019





20180715_171932 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


20180715_172037 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | Prep*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors *- 4 - 6

*Cost* - £58 million

*Space* - 150,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Education + Commercial

*Architects* - Bond Bryan

*Developer* - Nottingham College + Nottingham City Council

*Website* - http://www.nottinghamcollege.ac.uk/cityhub
*
Expected Start Date* - 2018









20180715_170946 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


20180715_170618 by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Island Site | Pro*

*Cost* - £500 million

*Space *- 2.9 Million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Architect* - Leslie Jones

*Expected Start Date* - 2019



*View Points*








*James Alexander Park*











*Poplar Square*





*Residential Tower*





*Waterfront Terrace*





*Materials*








*Renders*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | App*


*Height* - 30m / 99ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 323 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Fuse Studios

*Developer* - Bildurn + Vita Student

*Expected Start Date* - September 2018


*APPROVED
*








*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors* - Up to 8

*Space* - 301 student units

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - Glenn Howells

*Developer* - Huntingdon Notts Properties


*APPROVED
*








*NOTTINGHAM | 31 Gregory Street | 4 Floors | 14m | App ‎*


*Height* - 14m / 46ft

*Floors* - 4

*Cost* - £3million

*Space* - 23 residential units

*Use *- Residential

*Architects* - Rayner Davies

*Developer* - Sajaid Mahmood

*Start Date* - 2018


*APPROVED
*


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

Very impressed with what's going on in Nottingham.....and you have a hooters! :bow:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Floors* - 3 - 7

*Space* - 67 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Retail

*Architects* - BDP

*Developer* - Elevate Property Group

*Website* - http://www.elevatepropertygroup.co.uk/muller-yard-nottingham/


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


Renders will be released at a later date.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Bridge Quays Phase 2 | Mullers Yard | 3/6/7 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 3 - 7

*Space* - 67 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Retail

*Architects* - BDP

*Developer* - Elevate Property Group

*Website* - http://www.elevatepropertygroup.co.uk/muller-yard-nottingham/


*NEW RENDERS*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | Pro*


*Height* - 40m / 131ft

*Floors* - 5 - 12

*Space* - 462 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential + Retail

*Architects* - AXIS Architecture 

*Developer* - Southern Grove


*REDESIGN - RECOMMENDED APPROVAL FOR NEXT WEEK*


*Previous*





*Redesign*








*The Sky Lounge*


Views out over the castle and the city...


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors* - Up to 8

*Space* - 301 student units

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - Glenn Howells

*Developer* - Huntingdon Notts Properties


*DESIGN TWEAKS & NEW RENDERS*


A few tweaks to the design have been submitted, which also includes the option of either red or grey/white brick:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 11 Station Street | 6 Floors | 26m | App*


*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 50,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Bildurn


*APPROVED*






*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | App*


*Height* - 40m / 131ft

*Floors* - 5 - 12

*Space* - 462 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential + Retail

*Architects* - AXIS Architecture 

*Developer* - Southern Grove

*Start Date* - Autumn 2018


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Riverside | 81 Units | 6/7/7 floors | 19m/22m/22m | U/C*


*Height *- 1 x 19m/62ft + 2 X 22m/72ft

*Floors* - 1 x 6 + 2 x 7

*Space* - 81 residential units

*Use* - Residential 

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - KMR Group







kevjs1982 said:


> The tower rises!










*100 - 104 Derby Road | 7 Floors | 20m | Demo* ‎


*Height* - 20m / 66ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 49 residential units

*Use *- Student / Residential + Retail

*Architects* - Allan Joyce Architects

*Developer* - Mr K Tang






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042767912875044865

*NOTTINGHAM | Centre for Biomolecular Sciences Phase 3 + 4 | 5 + 6 Floors | 29m | U/C*


*Height *- 29m / 95ft

*Floors* - 5 + 6

*Space* - 116,000 Sqft / 10,756 Sqm

*Use* - Commercial

*Architects* - Benoy

*Developer* - The University of Nottingham





The second tower crane is now going up:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Avitus | Former Forest Mill | 3 - 8 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft 

*Floors* - 3 - 8

*Cost* - £150 million

*Space* - 355 residential units

*Use* - Residential and commercial

*Architects *- Hodder + Partners

*Developer* - Maryland Securities

*Start Date* - 2018


*DEMOLITION OF REMAINDER OF SITE APPROVED - 8 STOREY BLOCK IS PHASE 1*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Nottingham Suburb Projects*

*NOTTINGHAM | Beeston Square Phase 2 | 8 Floors | 27m | App*


*Floors* - 2-8

*Space* - 7 screen cinema + 132 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Leisure

*Architects* - Leonard Design

*Expected Start Date* - Spring 2019


*APPROVED*












*NOTTINGHAM | 3 Triumph Road | 5 Floors | 17m | Pro*


*Height* - 17m / 56ft

*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 220 bed spaces

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Boden Associates 

*Developer* - Michael Johal


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*









*NOTTINGHAM | PEMC | 9 Triumph Road | 2 Floors | 12m | Pro*


*Height* - 12m / 40ft

*Floors* - 2

*Space* - 60,000 Sqft

*Use* - Office + Laboratory / Research 

*Architects* - Bond Bryan

*Developer* - University of Nottingham


*Power Electronics, Machine and Control Centre (PEMC)*


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | App*


*Height* - 40m / 131ft

*Floors* - 5 - 12

*Space* - 473 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential + Retail

*Architects* - AXIS Architecture 

*Developer* - Southern Grove

*Start Date* - Autumn 2018


*NEW RENDERS - WORK TO START ON SITE SHORTLY*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Chainey Place | 66-68 London Road | 8 Floors | 29m | Pro*


*Height* - 29m / 95ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 150 residential units

*Use* - PRS / Residential + Amenities 

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


*Renders*














*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Riverside | 81 Units | 6/7/7 floors | 19m/22m/22m | U/C*


*Height *- 1 x 19m/62ft + 2 X 22m/72ft

*Floors* - 1 x 6 + 2 x 7

*Space* - 81 residential units

*Use* - Residential 

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - KMR Group















*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Basin Phase 2 | 2-4 Floors | U/C*


*Floors* - 2-4

*Space* - 31 residential units

*Use* - Residential / Mixed Use

*Architects* - Marsh Grochowski & Sarah Wigglesworth Architects 

*Landscape Architects* - Liz Lake Associates

*Developer* - Blueprint

*Website* - https://www.trentbasin.co.uk/


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | U/C*

















*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*











*NOTTINGHAM | Goldsmith Street | 4 Floors | 16m | U/C*





*NOTTINGHAM | Centre for Biomolecular Sciences Phase 3 + 4 | 5 + 6 Floors | 29m | U/C*








*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | U/C*


*TOWER CRANE BASE NOW ON SITE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/14 Floors | 53/64m | Pro*


*Height* - 53m + 64m / 174ft + 210ft

*Floors* - 11 + 14

*Space* - 670,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Office / Commercial

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Start Date* - Early 2019


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED - CONTRACTOR CONFIRMED*



Full planning application submitted for Phase 1 - 393K Sqft over 11 floors

Outline application submitted for Phase 2 - 275k Sqft over 14 floors 

Bowmer & Kirkland are confirmed to be the contractor for phase 1. 

Phase 1 is confirmed to have an undisclosed 'government led office occupier' - Also known as HMRC (yet to be confirmed)

Phase 1 will house approximately 4,300 employees

Phase 1 will begin construction is 2019 with a 2021 completion date

Phase 2 scale and floor plate size designed around the requirements of the future potential occupier

Phase 2 is expected to be complete by 2023






*The Site*





*Renders*

















The Vantage can also be seen in this shot to the far right:
















*Drawings + Massing*








*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

A beautiful and well-planned city kay:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | St Matthews Square | 10 Floors | 30m | Demo*


*Height* - 30m / 98ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 330 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Red Oak Property


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | Prep*


*Height* - 30m / 99ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 323 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Fuse Studios

*Developer* - Bildurn + Vita Student










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062988673938046976


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Broadmarsh Car Park And Bus Station | 7 floors | 27m | Demo*


*Height* - 27m / 89ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 543,000 Sqft / 51,451 Sqm

*Use* - Retail + Bus Station + Car Park

*Architects* - Leonard Design Architects
*
Developer* - Nottingham City Council

*Start Date* - 2018


*NOTTINGHAM CENTRAL LIBRARY APPROVED*


library by Urbinfo Notts, on Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/14 Floors | 53/64m | Pro*


*Height* - 53m + 64m / 174ft + 210ft

*Floors* - 11 + 14

*Space* - 670,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Office / Commercial

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Start Date* - Early 2019


*HMRC CONFIRMED AS TENANT FOR PHASE ONE*


Phase 1 will consist of 390k Sqft to house over 4,000 employees.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Trivett Square | 54-56 High Pavement - 9-10 Short Hill | 3 - 7 Floors | Pro*


*Height* - 22m / 72ft

*Floors* - 3 to 7

*Cost* - £11million

*Space* - 117 apartments

*Use* - Residential

*Developer* - Abode Nottingham Ltd

*Architects* - Maber


*REVISED DESIGN SUBMITTED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | U/C*














*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*











*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | U/C*











*One Hockley | 30m | 10 floors | U/C*














*The Waterside | 11 Floors | 37m | U/C*











*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | Prep*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Castle Redevelopment | U/C*


*Cost* - £30 Million

*Use* - Historic Attraction

*Architects* - Purcell Attraction

*Developer *- Nottingham City Council

*Website* - http://www.nottinghamcastletrust.org/

*Expected Completion* - 2020


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | South & East Side Regeneration*


*Render revealing all projects currently planned for the south & east side regeneration areas - 5 year masterplan*



Black/Dark Green - Currently underway/starting within a month
Green - Starting 2019
Yellow - All remaining sites as part of 5 year masterplan, many of which we will be revealed soon


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Crocus Street | 4 - 8 Floors | 25m | Pro*


*Height *- 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 4 - 8

*Space* - 569 residential units (420 student + 149 PRS)

*Use* - Retail + Student + Residential

*Architects* - Stephenson Studio

*Developer* - Sheriff Way Nottingham Ltd


*Recommended Approval For Next Week*












*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | App*


*Height* - 28m / 92ft

*Floors* - Up to 8

*Space* - 301 student units

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - Glenn Howells

*Developer* - Huntingdon Notts Properties


*PILING RIGS CONFIRMED TO BE ON SITE NEXT MONTH*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Fruit Market | 2-4 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 2-4

*Space* - 43 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Letts Wheeler Architects

*Developer* - Blueprint

*Website* - http://www.fruitmarket.info/

*Expected Completion* - 2021


*CUSTOM-BUILD HOMES - FINAL DESIGNS OF PHASE 1 SUBMITTED (13 HOMES)*


Home buyers of this development collaborate with the architect during the full design process for both internal and external.











*Phase 2*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Network Rail Site | 10 Floors | Pre*


*NEW RENDER*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | App*


*Height* - 53m + 57m / 174ft + 187ft

*Floors* - 11 + 12

*Space* - 628,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Office / Commercial

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Start Date* - March 2019


*APPROVED - PHASE 1 IS HMRC - PHASE 2 TO OCCUPY 'OTHER GOVERNMENT DEPARTMENTS' - 2021 & 2023 COMPLETION DATES*








*NOTTINGHAM | Crocus Street | 4 - 8 Floors | 25m | App*


*Height *- 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 4 - 8

*Space* - 569 residential units (420 student + 149 PRS)

*Use* - Retail + Student + Residential

*Architects* - Stephenson Studio

*Developer* - Sheriff Way Nottingham Ltd


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 32 Wilford Lane | 6 Floors | 19m | App*


*Height* - 19m / 62ft

*Floors* - 2 - 6

*Space* - 34 residential units

*Use* - Residential 

*Developer* - MRP Developments


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Sneinton Market | 149-169 Lower Parliament Street | 6 Floors | 20m | Pro
*

*Height *- 20m / 66ft

*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 176 student units + 3,000 Sqft exhibition & restaurant space

*Use* - Retail + Student

*Architects* - Leonard Design

*Developer* - Carlton Street Trading + BMOR

*Expected Start Date* - Summer 2019


*Planning Application Submitted*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | York Place | 4 - 10 Floors | 35m | Pro*


*Height *- 35m / 115ft

*Floors* - 4 - 10

*Space* - 420 student units 

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis

*Developer* - Hydrogen York Street Ltd

*Expected Start Date* - 2019


*Planning Application Submitted*


Cassidy Group & Investin PLC are also behind the scheme.















*Elevations *


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Trivett Square | 54-56 High Pavement - 9-10 Short Hill | 3 - 7 Floors | 22m | Pro*


*Height* - 22m / 72ft

*Floors* - 3 to 7

*Cost* - £17million

*Space* - 117 apartments

*Use* - Residential

*Developer* - Abode Nottingham Ltd

*Architects* - Maber

*Start Date* - Q1 2019


*FUNDING SECURED - Q1 2019 START DATE*


https://www.thebusinessdesk.com/eastmidlands/news/2022062-lace-market-scheme-secures-17.3m-funding


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Guildhall Place | Pre*


*Cost* - £150 Million

*Space* - 410,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Miller Birch

*Architects* - Maber

*Expected start date* - 2019


*PHASE 1 - HOTEL - PLANNING APP TO BE SUBMITTED IN MARCH*


*'LUXURY' HOTEL COMPANY ANNOUNCED TO OCCUPY HISTORIC GUILDHALL*





*PHASE 2 - OFFICE & STUDENT ACCOMMODATION - PLANNING APP TO BE SUBMITTED IN MAY*

*PLANS FOR OVER 1,200 STUDENT BEDS IN BUILDINGS STEPPING IN HEIGHT TO OVER 15 FLOORS PLUS A ~10 STOREY OFFICE BUILDING REPORTED FOR PHASE 2 - 2022 COMPLETION*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | U/C*












*NOTTINGHAM | St Matthews Square | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*


*Height* - 30m / 98ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 330 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis Architects

*Developer* - Red Oak Property















*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | U/C*


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

So many great urban infill developments in nottingham !


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Nottingham starting to bulk up its suburbs with density...


*NOTTINGHAM | Wilford Lane North | 6/6/5/4/4 fl | 20/20/17/15/13m | Pro*


*Height *- 20/20/17/15/13m 

*Floors* - 6/6/5/4/4

*Space* - 204 residential units + 63 retirement units + retail & restaurant 

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Architects* - Whittam Cox

*Developer* - Wilford Lane Developments Ltd


*Planning Application Submitted*

















*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | Prep*


*Height* - 53m + 57m / 174ft + 187ft

*Floors* - 11 + 12

*Space* - 628,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Office / Commercial

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Start Date* - March 2019


*Contractors portacabin and equipment arriving on site*













*The Waterside | 11 Floors | 37m | U/C*















*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM - MIPIM 2019*


*Invest In Nottingham Team reveal map of developments to be showcased at MIPIM 2019*



Dark Green - Under Construction
Green - Planning Application / Proposed
Yellow - Pre-Planning





*NOTTINGHAM | Guildhall Place | +17 Floors | Pre*


*Cost* - £150 Million

*Space* - 410,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Miller Birch

*Architects* - Maber

*Expected start date* - 2019





*NOTTINGHAM | Former Central Library | Angel Row | 12 Floors | Pre*


Floors - 12

Use - Commercial

Developer - Henry Boot






*Southside*





*NOTTINGHAM | Former Post Office Site | +14 Floors | Pre*





*Broadmarsh West / Castle
*





*Eastside*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | City Buildings | 28 - 48 Carrington Street | Pro*


*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 44k Sqft Office Space + Retail

*Use* - Commercial

*Architects* - CPMG + Office Innovations 

*Developer* - Shoby Properties

*Expected Completion* - 2020


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED TO CONVERT INTO GRADE A OFFICES*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Island Site | Pro*

*Cost* - £500 million

*Space *- 2.9 Million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Architect* - Leslie Jones

*Expected Start Date* - 2019


*HEIGHT INCREASE SUBMITTED FOR HOTEL BUILDING TO 20 STOREYS / 63M TO PRESERVE VIEWS OF ST MARY'S CHURCH* 


*Latest:*




*Previous:*





*Other Vantage Points:*














*Renders*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Castle Redevelopment | U/C*


*Cost* - £30 Million

*Use* - Historic Attraction

*Architects* - Purcell Attraction

*Developer *- Nottingham City Council

*Website* - http://www.nottinghamcastletrust.org/

*Expected Completion* - 2020


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Chainey Place | 66-68 London Road | 8 Floors | 29m | App*


*Height* - 29m / 95ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 150 residential units

*Use* - PRS / Residential + Amenities 

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group


*APPROVED - WORK TO START IN SPRING*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | Prep*


*Height* - 53m + 57m / 174ft + 187ft

*Floors* - 11 + 12

*Space* - 628,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Office / Commercial

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Start Date* - March 2019









*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | Demo*











*Nottingham Skills Hub | 2 - 6 Floors | 28m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Cowan Street | 8 Floors | 25m | App*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 5-8 

*Space* - 42 residential units or 91 student beds

*Use* - Residential/Student + Retail

*Architects* - Whittam Cox Architects

*Developer* - Telereal Trillium


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | City Ground | Pre*


*Floors* - 13

*Space* - Stadium expansion to 38,000 + 200 apartments + 100 room hotel

*Use* - Sport + mixed use

*Architects* - Benoy

*Developer* - Nottingham Forest

*Expected Start Date* - 2020


*PLANS REVEALED FOR CITY GROUND EXPANSION AND SURROUNDING SITE REDEVELOPMENT*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Bridge Quays Phase 2 | Mullers Yard | 3/5/6 Floors | 22m | Pro
*

*Height* - 22m / 72ft

*Floors* - 3 - 6

*Space* - 65 residential units

*Use* - Residential + Retail

*Architects* - BDP

*Developer* - Elevate Property Group

*Website* - http://www.elevatepropertygroup.co.uk/muller-yard-nottingham/


*REVISED DESIGN APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Crocus Place | 7 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 100,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Developer* - Nottingham City Council 


*UNNAMED PRE-LET OCCUPIER CONFIRMED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Collin Street Pedestrianisation Phase One | Pre*


*PLANS FOR PHASE ONE FINALISED - 2020 START DATE*


*CURRENTLY:*







*2020/21:*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Former Central Library | Angel Row | 20 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 20

*Space* - 194k Sqft

*Use* - Commercial

*Developer* - Henry Boot


*DEVELOPMENT INCREASED IN SIZE BY 1/3*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Network Rail Site | 10 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 310-335 residential units

*Use* - PRS / Residential + Amenities 

*Developer* - Network Rail + Blocwork

*Architect* - Franklin Ellis


*PLANNING APPLICATION TO BE SUBMITTED SHORTLY*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | City Buildings | 28 - 48 | Carrington Street | App*


*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 44k Sqft Office Space + Retail

*Use* - Commercial

*Architects* - CPMG + Office Innovations 

*Developer* - Shoby Properties

*Expected Completion* - 2020


*APPROVED*


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Should have been a trendy hotel.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | York Place | 4 - 10 Floors | 35m | App*


*Height *- 35m / 115ft

*Floors* - 4 - 10

*Space* - 422 student units 

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis / Maber

*Developer* - Hydrogen York Street Ltd

*Expected Start Date* - 2019


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Union Place | 8 Floors | 27m | Pro*


*Height *- 27m / 89ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 74 student units 

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - Boden Associates

*Developer* - Environment Design Services

*Expected Start Date* - 2019


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED
*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*


*Height* - 53m + 57m / 174ft + 187ft

*Floors* - 11 + 12

*Space* - 628,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Office / Commercial

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Start Date* - March 2019


*PILINGS RIGS ON SITE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Lace Market Point | 10 floors | 33m | App*


*Height *- 33m / 108ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 85 apartments

*Use* - Residential + Retail

*Developer* - Monk Estates

*Architects *- Levitate

*Start Date* - 2019


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Crocus Place | 7 Floors | 35m | Pro*


*Height* - 35m / 115ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 124,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis

*Developer* - Nottingham City Council 

*Start date* - November 2019


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED - CONTRACTOR & PRE-LET CONFIRMED - AUTUMN 2019 START DATE*


Willmott Dixon have been chosen as the contractor, the office development will be able to house approximately 1150 workers.








*Drawings*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Some photos of Nottingham's Lace Market Cliff:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | St Matthews Square | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*














*NOTTINGHAM | The Waterside | 11 Floors | 37m | U/C*











*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Island Site | App*

*Cost* - £500 million

*Space *- 2.9 Million Sqft

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Developer* - Conygar Investment + Lavignac Securities

*Architect* - Leslie Jones

*Expected Start Date* - 2019


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM*





*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*





*Tower crane now on site*








*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | U/C*





*Piling rig now on site*





*NOTTINGHAM | One Hockley | 30m | 10 floors | U/C*





*NOTTINGHAM | St Matthews Square | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*







*Avitus | Former Forest Mill | 3 - 8 Floors | 28m | Prep*











*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*


*TWO TOWER CRANE BASES ON SITE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Island Site | App*


*New Renders of Approved Up-scaled Hotel Tower*


The hotel was previously 14 storeys, the approved version is now 20 storeys. The approved Island site development will now have both a 20 storey hotel tower and a 23 storey residential tower.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 2 Queens Road | 9 Floors | 31m | Pro*


*Height *- 31m / 102ft

*Floors* - 6 - 9

*Space* - 39 Residential Units + 2 Commercial Units

*Use* - Residential + Commercial

*Architects* - Core Architects

*Developer* - I H Moore


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Riverside One | 4 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 4

*Space* - 42 Residential Units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Rayner Davies

*Developer* - Gilbert & Hall Ltd

*Expected Start Date* - Early 2020


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Sneinton Market | 149-169 Lower Parliament Street | 6 Floors | 20m | App*

*Height *- 20m / 66ft

*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 176 student units + 3,000 Sqft exhibition & restaurant space

*Use* - Retail + Student

*Architects* - Leonard Design

*Developer* - Carlton Street Trading + BMOR

*Expected Start Date* - Summer 2019



*APPROVED - Exhibition space will permanently house Stuart Roy Clarke's 'Home of Football' collection*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Saffron Court | 8 Floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Space* - 350 residential units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group Property Ltd











*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | U/C*


*Height* - 25m / 82ft

*Floors* - 8

*Cost* - £11.5 Million

*Space* - 222 residential units

*Use* - Student / Residential

*Architects* - Tim Groom Architects

*Developer* - Primus Property Group

*Website* - http://thelaceworks.com

*Expected Completion* - Summer 2019


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Lace Market Point | 10 floors | 33m | App*


*Height *- 33m / 108ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 90 apartments

*Use* - Residential + Commercial

*Developer* - Monk Estates

*Architects *- Levitate

*Start Date* - 2019


*ARCHAEOLOGICAL WORK UNDERWAY*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Network Rail Site | 10 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 340-350 residential units

*Use* - PRS / Residential + Amenities + Commercial (potentially)

*Developer* - Network Rail + Blocwork

*Architect* - Franklin Ellis


*PLANNING APP TO BE SUBMITTED THIS SUMMER*


I went to the consultation last week and all seems to be pretty positive regarding the development! As recently reported, they're looking to have between 340 & 350 PRS apartments. They are still deciding on the ground floor usage, however they're leaning towards it being commercial. They were also really emphasising the use of the open public space fronting Queens Road.

A planning application is to be submitted mid-end of summer, work is expected to start on site early 2020, with a 2022 completion date.

The only real complaints that were mentioned were from residents in the Hicking Building losing their views of the city... which lets be honest, if this was a two storey build, the first few floors in the Hicking Building would lose their views anyway.

Below are some new and some larger renders to what we've seen previously - with special thanks to Marrons Planning and Counter Context as well as Franklin Ellis for providing me with these and documentation:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nice, Like those rounded corners


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Crocus Place | 7 Floors | 35m | App*


*Height* - 35m / 115ft

*Floors* - 7

*Space* - 124,000 Sqft

*Use* - Commercial / Office

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis

*Developer* - Nottingham City Council 

*Start date* - November 2019


*APPROVED - NOVEMBER START DATE*








Edited 2 Queens Road in on the above render:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*

*Height* - 53m + 57m / 174ft + 187ft

*Floors* - 11 + 12

*Space* - 628,000 Sqft 

*Use* - Office / Commercial

*Architects* - 5Plus

*Developer* - Sladen Estates + Peveril Securities

*Completion Date* - Spring 2021



*STEEL GOING UP ONSITE*




















*Trivett Square | 54-56 High Pavement - 9-10 Short Hill | 3 - 7 Floors | 22m | U/C*


*STEEL GOING UP ON SITE*














*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | U/C*


*BOTH TOWER CRANE BASES NOW IN PLACE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

A lovely sunny day in Nottingham...


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | York Place | 4 - 10 Floors | 35m | App*


*Height *- 35m / 115ft

*Floors* - 4 - 10

*Space* - 472 student units 

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis / Maber

*Developer* - Hydrogen York Street Ltd

*Expected Start Date* - 2019


*RESUBMITTED - 50 ADDITIONAL BEDSPACES*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | St Matthews Square | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*


*Tower Crane Going Up*



















*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | U/C*


*First Of 2 Tower Cranes Now On Site*











*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*














*NOTTINGHAM | York Place | 4 - 10 Floors | 35m | App*








*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Dagfa House | 4 + 5 Floors | 15m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Arkwright Street | 4 - 12 Floors | Pro*


*Floors* - 4 - 12

*Space* - 320 PRS residential units + 3 Retail Units

*Use* - Residential + Commercial

*Developer* - Cassidy Group


*PLANS REVEALED FOR REVISED SCHEME - 2021 COMPLETION DATE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Network Rail Site | 10 Floors | 34m | Pro*


*Height *- 34m / 112ft

*Floors* - 10

*Space* - 344 PRS units + 156 Sqm of commercial + 264 cycle storage spaces

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Franklin Ellis

*Developer* - Blockwork & Network Rail


*Planning Application Submitted*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Some shots of the skyline:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Bridge Quays Phase 1 | 3/4/5 Floors | Up to 19m | Prep*


*WORK HAS NOW STARTED ON SITE*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 1 Howard & 24-26 Glasshouse Street | 7/8 Floors | 26m | Pro*


*Height* - 26m / 85ft

*Floors* - 7 +8

*Space* - 90 student units + 3 commercial units

*Use* - Student + commercial

*Architects* - AM2 Architects

*Developer* - Callithome Ltd


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED FOR FIRST PHASE*















*Block Masterplan:*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*




















*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*











*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Laceworks | 8 floors | 25m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Graystacks 2 | 4 Floors | 15m | U/C*




















*NOTTINGHAM | Boulevard Wharf | 3/4/4 Floors | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Castle Redevelopment | U/C*





The castle currently under wraps on top of the cliff:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Former John Players Building | 6 Floors | | Pro*


*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 211 Student Units

*Use* - Student 

*Architects* - MO Architects

*Expected Completion* - Summer 2021


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED*


The development will refurbish and restore the remains of the fire stricken buildings along with a new-build block:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Lots going off on Collin Street:


- Castle Redevelopment
- New city centre college
- New central library, bus station and car park
- Intu Broadmarsh redevelopment
- Conversion of Collin Street into a linear park (the stretch of road in the photos)


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Graystacks Radmarsh Road | 6 Floors | 18m | Pro*


*Height* - 18m / 59ft

*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 222 Student Units

*Use* - Student 

*Architects* - OMNI Developments, Church Lukas & Ares Landscape

*Developer* - OMNI Developments


*PLANNING APP SUBMITTED*

I was lucky enough to have the opportunity see this proposal behind the scenes a few months back, I was asked to provide my own opinion and feedback on the project which was taken onboard. The developer/architect is very passionate about their projects and they really do strive for their schemes to be of the highest quality, whilst also providing originality with their designs. It's great to finally be able to share this with you:


*Video in Tweet:*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184436741794652161


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | U/C
*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Former Sentinel House | 15/8/6 fl | 46/25/19m | Pro*


*Height *- 46m / 151ft

*Floors* - 6 - 15

*Space* - 183 apartments

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - CPMG

*Developer* - KMRE Group

*Expected Start Date* - 2020


*Planning Application Submitted*















*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Some photos of Nottingham Lace Market area:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Stop showing people how beautiful Nottingham is!


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | St Matthews Square | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C *


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 1-4 Queens Road | 22/12/8 fl | Pre*


*Floors* - 8, 12 and 22

*Space* - 166 apartments, 170 bed hotel and 392 student beds

*Use* - Mixed Use

*Architects* - Consarc Design

*Developer* - MRP Developments


*PLANS REVEALED FOR £100M DEVELOPMENT*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 1-4 Queens Road | 22/12/8 fl | Pre*




takeoverbid said:


> Another render to show the scale, shape, and height.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | City Ground | Pre*


*Floors* - 14 & 11

*Space* - Stadium expansion to 38,000 total (up to 36k first phase) + 250 apartments

*Use* - Sport + mixed use

*Architects* - Benoy

*Developer* - Nottingham Forest

*Expected Start Date* - 2020


*Final plans revealed for phase 1 - Planning app expected next month*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Former Gala Bingo - St Anns Well Road | 9 Floors | 28m | Pro*


*Height *- 28m / 92ft

*Floors* - 3 - 9

*Space* - 396 student beds

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - CBP

*Developer* - BSP Holdings

*Expected Start Date* - 2020


*Planning Application Submitted*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Bridge Quays Phase 1 | 3/4/5 Floors | Up to 19m | Prep*










Bingethink said:


> From today:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 1-4 Queens Road | 22/12/8 fl | 68/38/27m | Pre*


*New Info and Renders*


- The entire scheme is planned to be built as one phase

- Expected to start summer 2020 for a 2022 completion

- Brick cladding for all blocks

- Talks with a hotel occupier are progressing and are in the final stages

- Planning app expected early 2020










*NOTTINGHAM | Network Rail Site | 10 Floors | 34m | App*


*APPROVED*











*NOTTINGHAM | 1 Wallett Street | 8 Floors | 25m | Pro*


*Planning Application Submitted*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Guildhall Place South | 13 Floors | Pre*


*Plans Revealed*


Public consultation this coming Monday for the Hotel element designed by RPS Group. This is to be developed separately to the student/office elements to the north.

The plans include a new 13 storey hotel tower with a roof top restaurant.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200380020449054720


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | Demo*


*Demolition now underway*









*NOTTINGHAM | 123 Huntingdon Street | 8 Floors | 28m | U/C*









*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Guildhall Place South | 13 Floors | 48m | Pre*


*Height *- 48m / 157ft

*Floors* - 13

*Space* - 160 hotel rooms + restaurant

*Use* - Hotel

*Architects* - RPS Design Group

*Developer* - Ascena 

*Operator* - Ascena

*Expected Start Date* - Autumn 2020




Cladding will be portland stone
Patterned cladding is laser imprinted portland stone
Restaurant will be run by Aktar Islam - Who runs a Michelin Star restaurant in Birmingham
Rooftop restaurant with external terrace
Full external restoration and clean of the Guildhall
All rooms are angled away from Guildhall Place North apart from the upper floors with rise above GHPN lower-rise elements
Demolition of site will be include Guildhall Place north as one phase
Hotel is an entirely separate development to Guildhall Place North
The proposals have gone through many pre-app meetings with the council, they said this one clicked with them and are very happy with the plans
The height has been determined so that the western spire of the Guildhall rises above when viewed from the Concert Hall
Planning app to be submitted imminently


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Arkwright Street | 4 - 13 Floors | 40m | Pro*

*Height* - 40m / 131ft

*Floors* - 4 - 13

*Space* - 320 PRS residential units

*Use* - Residential + Commercial

*Architects* - Maber

*Developer* - Cassidy Group

*Expected Start Date* - Autumn 2020


*Planning Application Submitted*


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Nottingham's new buildings look a cut above most of the UK in terms of quality


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Graystacks Radmarsh Road | 6 Floors | 18m | App*


*Height* - 18m / 59ft

*Floors* - 6

*Space* - 222 Student Units

*Use* - Student 

*Architects* - OMNI Developments, Church Lukas & Ares Landscape

*Developer* - OMNI Developments


*APPROVED - APRIL 2020 START DATE*









*NOTTINGHAM | Riverside One | 4 Floors | App*


*APPROVED*









*NOTTINGHAM | Deakins Place | 7 Floors | 22m | App*


*APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Traffic Street | 3 - 6 Floors | Pre*


*Floors* - 3 - 6

*Space* - 523 student units 

*Use* - Student

*Architects* - CPMG

*Developer* - Jensco Group

*Expected Start Date* - Autumn 2020



*PLANS REVEALED - Online Public Consultation Live Until Friday 14th February*


Online Consultation - https://www.trafficstreetnottingham.co.uk/













*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Trent Bridge Quays Phase 1 | 3/4/5 Floors | Up to 19m | U/C*










*NOTTINGHAM | Lace Market Point | 10 floors | 33m | App*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*


Cladding is now going up for the upper floors:









And some photos from the other day when the sun decided to come out:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 406 - 408 Derby Road Phase 1 | 3 - 6 Floors | 20m | Pro*


*Height* - 20m / 66ft

*Floors* - 3 - 6

*Space* - 690 Student Units

*Use* - Student 

*Architects* - Broadway Malyan & Ares Landscape

*Developer* - Unite Student


*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*

















*Interactive Development Map*


You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | Prep*


*Contractor now on site*









*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

iamtheSTIG said:


> *Interactive Development Map*
> 
> 
> You can view as to where the development is on my Nottingham Interactive Development Map:


Interesting map. Are there any visuals of what is proposed for Castle Road?


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Former Sentinel House | 15/9/6 fl | 46/28/19m | Pro*


Some changes to the design for a more vertical appearance with more of a variety in brick work. The 8 storey section has increase to 9, making up for the loss of massing on floor 13 which has made way for a more prominent 'crown'.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Island Quarter | Prep*


*PREPARATION WORKS NOW STARTED - CONSTRUCTION OF PHASE 1 TO BEGIN SUMMER 2020
*











kevjs1982 said:


> Site clearance begins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Boom town.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Crocus Place | 7 Floors | 35m | App *


*PREP WORKS NOW UNDERWAY*


- Approximately half a year delay, completion date is now winter 2021 from summer previously - So should be starting soon!

- New signage on site

- Demolition for compound area now underway


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | City Ground Residential | 19|15|12|10 fl | 58|46|37|31m | Pro *


*Height *- 58m / 190ft

*Floors* - 10 - 19

*Space* - 248 apartments

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - Benoy

*Developer* - Nottingham Forest


*REVISED DESIGN SUBMITTED - INCREASED TO 19 FLOORS*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Network Rail Site | 10 Floors | 34m | App*


*Grainger PLC to forward fund scheme after £55.6m acquisition - H2 2020 start date*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*




*NOTTINGHAM | York Place | 4 - 10 Floors | 35m | U/C*

*Tower crane now on site*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 2 Queens Road | 9 Floors | 31m | App

APPROVED*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Lace Market Point | 10 Floors | 32m | U/C

Tower crane base now on site*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

View attachment 136494


View attachment 136495


View attachment 136496


View attachment 136498


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Unity Square | 11/12 Floors | 53/57m | U/C*







*NOTTINGHAM | York Place | 4 - 10 Floors | 35m | U/C*

The steel frame is shooting up and has already topped out on the tallest element! Still plenty of of steel to go though:







*NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | U/C*













*
NOTTINGHAM | Boulevard Wharf | 4 | 4 | 3 Floors | U/C



NOTTINGHAM | Trent Bridge Quays Phase 1 | 3 + 4 + 5 Floors | Up to 19m | U/C








*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Beeston Square Phase 2 | 8 Floors | App*

This has now been *APPROVED* 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263772602172149761


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Yacht Club | 81 Units | 6/7/7 floors | 19m/22m/22m | U/C





















































*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 1 Newcastle Terrace | 5 Floors | Pro*

*Floors* - 5

*Space* - 8 Residential Units

*Use* - Residential

*Architects* - ta Architecture

*Developer* - Mellen Developments

*PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED
























*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Guildhall Place South | 13 Floors | 48m | Pro

PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*














*NOTTINGHAM | The Island Quarter | Prep

S106 Agreement Agreed & Approved















*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM

New pedestrian bridge to cross the River Trent has received £9.2million worth of funding from the government, as part of a £161 million transport package*

The bridge will span approx 100m.









£161m transport improvements set to be given green light | TheBusinessDesk.com


Package of schemes will strengthen connections between major employment sites



www.thebusinessdesk.com


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Arkwright Street | 4 - 12 Floors | 40m | App

APPROVED - Work to start on site later this year













*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Bendigo Building | Pre*

Looks like Nottingham will see another relatively tall proposal put forward in the next few months (tall for Nottingham). The below massing suggests the tallest element being between 17-20 storeys:










340 jobs on the way after major property deal completes | TheBusinessDesk.com


Former Royal Mail building to be transformed



www.thebusinessdesk.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276092978243698689


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 143 Lower Parliament Street | IQ Exchange Extension | Pro

PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED*


Overhaul and extensions of groundfloor commercial units
Rooftop extension to The Oval 'tower' by 2 storeys
85 additional student beds


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 25 Station Street | 10 Floors | 30m | U/C*


























*NOTTINGHAM | Trivett Square | 54-56 High Pavement / 9-10 Short Hill | 3-7 Floors | 22m | U/C

Steel now going up


















NOTTINGHAM | Lace Market Point | 10 Floors | 32m | U/C

Tower crane now on site



















NOTTINGHAM | The Vantage | 12 Floors | 40m | U/C

First tower crane now on site























*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Arkwright Street | 4 - 12 Floors | 40m | App*

I know I posted this scheme the other week, however...

*New renders released of approved design





























*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Traffic Street Project | 3 - 6 Floors | App

APPROVED - Work to start on site this Monday




































*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Guildhall Place South | 13 Floors | 48m | App

APPROVED - Work to start on site later this year *

160-bed 4-star hotel with sky bar and roof top restaurant. The listed Guildhall will also be converted into a hotel, restaurant and leisure facilities.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | The Bendigo Building | 18 Floors | Pre

First render revealed for The Bendigo Building, planning application to be submitted imminently








*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | 151 NOTTINGHAM ROAD | PRO

PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED

The site is situated a few miles north of the city centre and is currently an industrial estate:













































*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

*NOTTINGHAM | Heathcoat Street | Grains Building | 6 Floors | Pro

PLANNING APPLICATION SUBMITTED













































The site at present:








*


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone! Here's to 2021:


----------

